# Anyone LTTTC in Australia :) ?



## wantingbubba7

Hi just thought I'd try find people in Australia :) we are rare among the BnB forum.
:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Jillie89

I am from Australia! (Agree that there aren't a lot of us on here). I was a LTTTC person for 3 years before we had our daughter 6 months ago. We are about to go down the IVF road again in March. For all we know it could take us just as long or longer or not even happen again for us.


----------



## JessieS

Hi Ladies :hi:

I am from Australia too, SA to be exact. My DH and I have been ttc for just shy of 3 years and are headed to our first IVF the cycle after next which should be about 5 weeks away and I am one big ball of mixed emotions :juggle:


----------



## Jillie89

JessieS said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I am from Australia too, SA to be exact. My DH and I have been ttc for just shy of 3 years and are headed to our first IVF the cycle after next which should be about 5 weeks away and I am one big ball of mixed emotions :juggle:

Good luck on your IVF cycle! It is definitely a roller coaster of emotions and quite a journey. I have done 3 rounds and going back for our FET next month I was still a wreck starting all my meds for it on the weekend. I keep looking at the calendar counting down the days til the next parts of the process (stop BCP, blood test, start estrogen, go for lining scan, etc). I thought it would get easier, and in some ways it does, but still doesn't make it any less nerve wracking as the want for it to work is still so strong.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, 
Glad to see there are least a couple of us on here from Australia. I'm from Brisbane to be exact :)
Good luck on your FET and IVF cycles, fingers crossed for BFP's. 
As for me I'm not quite there yet, just had my first IUI, will doing three of those and if not successful I will move onto ICSI mid year. 

Good luck and keep me posted!!! :flower:


----------



## Jillie89

I am from Rockhampton in QLD. :)

Fingers crossed IUI works for you!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies..im in Melbourne. Hope our next/current cycles bring us our miracles


----------



## JessieS

Where are all you ladies up to in your ttc rollercoaster?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Im currently PUPO with blood test on 27th. Had two 5 day blasts put in on Tuesday :)


----------



## Jillie89

Currently on down reg for a FET. Been on Synarel since the 8th Feb. CD 1 will be on Sunday when I start my progynova and then lining scan on 4th March. Hopefully a transfer of one of our blastocyst frosties around the 9/10th March.


----------



## JessieS

Oh Hopeful that's great! Fx it stays that way. How long till to u can test?

Jillie I am still a bit new to the assisted conception what's down reg?


----------



## Jillie89

Switching off my hormones and taking medications to prepare my lining for my transfer.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

6dp5dt today. Got a bfn yesterday with Fmu. Too nervous to test again. Im not going to cope well if this is another failed cycle :( blood test is Friday.

Ive never seen a positive pregnancy test in all my years trying


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies :wave:

I'm from Brisbane and have been l ttc for about 3 years now. And have an appointment on Wednesday for ivf! Hopefully will get the ball rolling in march/April can't wait :)

Hope you all get that precious BFP very Soon!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Misscassie, I'm from Brisbane as well. We are currently doing 3 rounds of IUI and then moving onto ICSI in a few months if it doesn't work. My first IUI didnt work so I'm onto the second one at the moment. 

Good luck at your appt :)
:flower:


----------



## Jillie89

So sorry Hopeful Cat - it does suck and never gets easier staring at a blank pregnancy test. There still is some hope but you won't know for sure til your BETA. :hugs:

Good luck MissCassie and wantingbubba7! 

We have survived cyclone Marcia here - lost power for 4 days, entire contents of fridge/freezer ruined, garden shed obliterated - many more unexpected expenses have been thrown at us from it now, right in the midst of paying for a frozen transfer... but here I am on countdown to my lining scan next Wed!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Jillie, my second IUI will be sometime next week. 
Wow 4 days with no power that must have been so painful :( and losing all food in the fridge :( a very much unwelcome stress for you at the moment.
Hope your lining scan next week goes well.
Can I ask what is like going through ICSI? I am preparing myself for this by the middle of this year. 

Hopeful Cat, how are you going?


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks Jillie, my second IUI will be sometime next week.
> Wow 4 days with no power that must have been so painful :( and losing all food in the fridge :( a very much unwelcome stress for you at the moment.
> Hope your lining scan next week goes well.
> Can I ask what is like going through ICSI? I am preparing myself for this by the middle of this year.
> 
> Hopeful Cat, how are you going?

It isn't easy... but it is worth it in the end. 

Emotionally I found was the hardest part. Emotional roller coaster. Constant worry about whether everything is going ok each cycle and having no control over any of it (follicle growth, number of eggs, number that fertilize, number of embryos, quality of embryos, etc. I just went from one worry to another). 

I found the injections fine. No side effects compared to clomid. Egg pick up recovery was not too bad just a bit sore.

But after my first round ended in BFN the self hate set in worse than ever and I blamed myself and my body for killing a perfectly healthy embryo. Then second round ICSI was just as emotional when we had an early miscarriage. Self hate all over again and anger we had to spend more money to try and have a baby when everyone around us got it all for free. I remember screaming at my poor fertility nurse and specialist saying 'this is bullshit! When do you step in and ask why it isn't working when I am 24 and all you have told me is I have PCOS and do not ovulate and everything else looks perfect - what is causing my body to not grow these embryos?!?!' My FS then said if next transfer failed he would order more testing. We pushed on and ended up with our daughter after a FET. 

Now we are just back to 'it may work, it may not'. I cried this morning... I am petrified of this whole journey yet again. I thought it would be easier but it isn't. I just know the process too well. 

Happy to answer any questions! 

Good luck on your IUI!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey Jillie, glad u made it through Marcia in one piece. Im a FNQ girl but moved to melb a couple of years ago. I know how worrying a cyclone like that can be and the difficulties it can bring. So sorry to hear how hard your journey has been...vf isnt for the faint hearted. But you are an incredibly strong woman to have gone through it andcontinued. We pick ouselves up and keep going...it isnt fair at all. But u are an inspiration!

As for me, I got my very first faint bfp in my entire life last night. Another faint one just now. So happy to have made it further than ever before even if this pregnancy doesnt develop! Just had the missed beta call from the clinic but im waiting for hubby to come home in a couple of hrs before I call back for the results. My very very first bfp...after 6 tries and ending up using donor sperm. So happy right now!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congrats Hopeful that is awesome news. Gives me hope as I have never seen a BFP either :) :) keep me updated on your betas.

Thanks Jillie, I've found the whole ttc such an emotional roller coaster I'm so nervous to start the ICSI process for that reason. I'm up and down with just the IUI process, I think my husband is scared of me haha. 
Can I ask what the egg retrieval was like? Were you awake for the procedure? Also can I ask who you are going through> I am with QFG.
Thanks for sharing its really appreciated I'm sure I may have more questions later hehe I always think/worry about something. 
Good luck for this time around, hopefully its a much quicker and easier one for you.


----------



## Jillie89

Hopeful Cat said:


> Hey Jillie, glad u made it through Marcia in one piece. Im a FNQ girl but moved to melb a couple of years ago. I know how worrying a cyclone like that can be and the difficulties it can bring. So sorry to hear how hard your journey has been...vf isnt for the faint hearted. But you are an incredibly strong woman to have gone through it andcontinued. We pick ouselves up and keep going...it isnt fair at all. But u are an inspiration!
> 
> As for me, I got my very first faint bfp in my entire life last night. Another faint one just now. So happy to have made it further than ever before even if this pregnancy doesnt develop! Just had the missed beta call from the clinic but im waiting for hubby to come home in a couple of hrs before I call back for the results. My very very first bfp...after 6 tries and ending up using donor sperm. So happy right now!

Congrats on the BFP Hopeful Cat! How many days past transfer are you? FX for you. 

I hope I never have to experience a cyclone like that again. Power outage would have been ok if it weren't so hot during the day. Was getting to 36 degrees and not dropping too much at night with no breeze = no sleep. We drove around in the car just to charge my phone and to get some cool air. We are just used to the rain from cyclones, not the actual cyclone itself hitting us. Our town looks so different now with so many trees down. Shops have been chaos too. Trying to stay well away and indoors now we have power back on. 

Don't feel sorry for me at all... we all go through our struggles and I consider myself VERY lucky to have my daughter after all of our journey. Some wonderful ladies are still waiting for their miracles, go through much more than me and here I am going and trying for baby number 2. I feel really guilty and wish I could everyone their BFP they so deserve and desire. Part of me thinks we should just count our blessings and stop at 1, but my desire for more children is so strong. I am one determined person... strong headed lol. I have to give this another go while time is on our side! 

I have always said - what doesn't kills you makes you stronger. My relationship with my husband is so much stronger after all of our struggles and I don't think it would be so good if we hadn't have been through what we have. We don't take anything in our life for granted anymore.


----------



## Jillie89

Had my lining scan today. Lining was exactly the same measurement as my last FET. Start my progesterone morning and night tomorrow. Embryo transfer is set for next Tuesday 10th March :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats Jillie...goodluck!

Afm....chemical pregnancy confirmed :(


----------



## Jillie89

Sorry to hear about your chemical Hopeful :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

So sorry about your chemical Cat :( I really feel for you :hugs:

Jillie good luck with your transfer on Tuesday :flower: hope all goes well.

As for me had my IUI on Friday. Hubbys semen post wash wasn't great so I'm a bit bummed. His count was high at 85 mill but his motility was only 60% and he had high white blood cells (I think that was what she said) which can have a negative impact on how they swim, he's on antibiotics now. Still trying to stay positive though due to the high numbers but its just soooo hard!
Good thing is I have spoke to my family about what is going on and I have their full support, I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders now ... its good to talk sometimes. 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Jillie89

Transfer went smoothly this morning. One 5 day embryo put back in the oven. They only had to thaw the one embryo so we still have 3 left on ice if needed.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi jillie, how are you going? Are you due to test yet? Ill be testing tomorrow which will be 11dpiui.


----------



## Jillie89

Not so great here. Pretty sure this round has ended up a chemical pregnancy. Have attached my tests from Sat, Sun and today. No progression at all, if anything today is lighter than last night. Official beta is on Friday 20th. Not holding out much hope at present.
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-16 10.38.03.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## wantingbubba7

That sucks you think its a chemical. To me the 5 and 6 day are so similar hopefully its a matter of a wee dilution thing and tomorrow will be darker for you. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Jillie89

I am comparing them to my successful round with my daughter and my lines looked a lot darker at this point and were clearly and progressively darker from 5dpt. These just aren't doing it at all. Can't shake the feeling I have of it just not being right. If it is a chemical I just want it to end sooner rather than later so we can move on!


----------



## Jillie89

All the best with your test tomorrow too! Xo


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey jillie, how did you go this morning? 
BFN for me :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey jillie, how did you go this morning? 
BFN for me :(


----------



## Jillie89

So sorry wantingbubba :( 

Test is definitely darker this morning but nothing too reassuring. My body is dragging this out. Still not confident this pregnancy will turn out successful.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glad it got a bit darker for you today :) when do you go in for blood tests? 
As for me I thought I was in for a chance this month ... I had pink spotting on day 8 which I never ever get and slight cramping which has now gone, thought it may have been implantation. Oh well if next month doesn't work then its onto icsi for me. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Jillie89

OTD is Friday. I will be 10dp5dt/15dpo then. My beta in my miscarriage cycle at that stage was 57. Should have been up around 180 at that point. Preg tests on that cycle were darker than what I have now too so not expecting a normal level at all this time.

Do you have an official test day?

I would love to just ovulate on my own/with clomid... even with my hubbys low count and motility we would have a CHANCE to conceive by ourselves inbetween IVF rounds. Everyone told me pregnancy would fix my body and kick start it... obviously not.


----------



## Jillie89

Just got the phone call from my clinic... 10dp5dt/15dpo my beta is... 415!!! :happydance:

Usually they only want to do repeat bloods in a week but I have convinced them to let me have one next Tuesday before the next Friday weekly one to try and easy my mind a bit about it rising healthily. 

Still shaking.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats an awesome number jillie, congratulations!!!!
Good luck for your new bloods on Tuesday :flower:


----------



## Jillie89

How are you going Wantingbubba?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Im good just started clomid today ready for round 3 of IUI, im so over it :( 
Good news though im preparing to do ICSI pretty much straight away if this last round doesn't work, so hoping to start in June ( taking 1 month off in between). Soooo excited!!! 
How are you feeling, much better after those numbers I bet....
Hey when you did ICSI did you discuss how many eggs to transfer back etc ? I want to do 2 but I have a feeling that isnt allowed in QLD.


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Im good just started clomid today ready for round 3 of IUI, im so over it :(
> Good news though im preparing to do ICSI pretty much straight away if this last round doesn't work, so hoping to start in June ( taking 1 month off in between). Soooo excited!!!
> How are you feeling, much better after those numbers I bet....
> Hey when you did ICSI did you discuss how many eggs to transfer back etc ? I want to do 2 but I have a feeling that isnt allowed in QLD.

Good to hear you have a plan to go straight to after this round. Hopefully you won't need to, but at least there are still options.

I feel ok. Happy that my numbers were good but still can't get too excited. Doesn't feel real yet and I don't think I will feel more confident about this pregnancy until I have a scan and then get to 12 weeks. The first trimester is the worst for worry with me.

My fertility clinic will just put 1 back most times. I asked if I could put back 2 and was told a big fat 'no'! I am young, hadn't had multiple failures and the risk of multiples and then complications in pregnancy with multiples was not worth it. Legally, they are allowed to put 2 in though but all depends on the circumstances.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah exactly I found I handle things better when I have back up plans :) 
Thats fair enough , getting over the 12 week hump would be a sigh of relief :) good luck with your blood test tomorrow... let me know how you go :flower:
hmmm im 29 so i think in the infertility world im still kinda young? I think? Haha ill have to see what my doctor says when we go see her !!


----------



## Jillie89

Hcg came back at 1660 today. Exactly 48hr doubling time. Progesterone 34. Nurse said all my levels are fine. Blood test Tues next week.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats awesome jillie.... glad to hear its going well.
As for me 3rd and final IUI today :) woo so glad its over , if this doesnt work then onto ICSI in june. Hubbys count was great at 77mill post wash today so hopefully third time lucky.
Hope you are well :)


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thats awesome jillie.... glad to hear its going well.
> As for me 3rd and final IUI today :) woo so glad its over , if this doesnt work then onto ICSI in june. Hubbys count was great at 77mill post wash today so hopefully third time lucky.
> Hope you are well :)

Thanks :) 

Good luck for this round! Hopefully you won't have to go down the ICSI road, so crossing everything for your BFP for third time lucky.

I had bloods taken again yesterday and they had risen to 15600, so doubling fine, just my progesterone has dropped to 24. Nurse said it was nothing too bad and it can fluctuate at different times of day, but it is playing on my mind a bit. Worried something is going wrong. I am on progesterone twice a day already! 

Our viability scan next week cannot come fast enough. It doesn't feel real yet and I just can't bring myself to get my hopes up even though it is all going well.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Jillie, 
Glad everything is doubling nicely for you. Everything I'm sure everything will be totally fine for you but when getting pregnant doesn't come easy and we go down these fertility assistance paths its probably totally normal to worry about these things as what you are holding is a precious little miracle literally...
I cant wait for my day to come :) 
Good luck at your scan next week :) keep me updated.


----------



## Jillie89

Had our scan this arve. One little frosty in there measuring on track with a good heartbeat. Back to my obgyn when I am 9 weeks. My fs is testing my progesterone tomorrow though just to make sure it is still all good.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good to hear Jillie, must have felt good hearing that little heartbeat :) 
Hope your progesterone is good tomorrow too :thumbup:


----------



## Jillie89

Thanks :) Didn't get to hear it, but definitely saw it beating away. Only time I got to hear my daughters was at her 20w and 28w 3d scan. My fs and obgyn dont have u/s equipment that you can hear the heartbeat, just measure it. FS said everything looked fine. Crossing everything it keeps going ok. Still so scared :( 

How are you?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey Jillie, just checking on how your pregnancy is going? Hope all is well!! 

I'm finally starting IVF next week woohooo so excited.


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hey Jillie, just checking on how your pregnancy is going? Hope all is well!!
> 
> I'm finally starting IVF next week woohooo so excited.

Hey! Thanks for checking in on me :flower:

Exciting that you are starting next week. What is the protocol for this cycle??? 

I am almost 16 weeks now. Seems to be going fast but slow at the same time. Everything going well so far. Still sick with morning sickness. Middle of the day is worst for me. Other day I was out, felt sick, had to do a dash to the toilet with my daughter and ended up throwing up on her as I put her down. OOPS! :dohh: So then I was having to hold her while she was trying to crawl away covered in my vomit while I continued to throw up in the toilet... was not a pretty sight. Hubby thought it was hilarious when I told him the story. Hopefully the sickness will ease up soon. 

My 12 week NT scan went well with all good results. My ob has me on low dose asprin at night in an aim to help prevent pre-eclampsia this pregnancy. Feels strange to not be on the progesterone morning and night and my estrogen 3 times a day anymore. Back to see my ob next week at 17 weeks. We would LOVE to find out the sex if he can see it on the ultrasound, but if not we have to wait til 10th July for my 20 week scan. As long as bub is healthy, we don't mind whether boy or girl. 

I invested in a doppler from my friend who was getting rid of hers, so hubby and I listen to Frosty each night before bed. Takes a bit of my worry away for a while.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glad to hear all is going well Jillie :) 
Haha that is so funny about throwing up on your daughter - least you know the bubbas nice and strong if you still have morning sickness :D 
Wow that is a great idea listening with the doppler each night before bed ~ I think I will do the same when I am finally pregnant - just because I wont be able to actually believe I will be pregnant haha 
I didnt know that asprin can help with pre-eclampsia, do you normally get high blood pressure or anything? Or was just a pregnancy thing?
The reason i ask is I tend to get white coat syndrome and my blood pressure tends to go up at Dr's appts and things. 

I will be doing a short protocol so I will be doing 200 of Gonal F and then 250 of the Orgalutran. The nurse said because I have a high AMH I may overstimulate on these so may need Lucrin after egg pick up which will stop the over stimulation but means I wont have a fresh transfer but a FET the following month. If I dont overstimulate then I will have Ovidrel (I think thats what it was called) and will do fresh transfer. Hope all of that made sense :)

Glad you are well and good luck at your 17 week scan, hope you can see what you are having... talk again soon! ! :hugs:


----------



## Jillie89

Pretty much same meds I was on, except I had a slightly lower dosage of Gonal. Hopefully you respond well and get some wonderful healthy mature eggs at pick up with no OHSS. Keep me posted!!!

Apparently the low dose asprin helps the blood vessels, especially to the placenta and can help stop or delay onset of pre eclampsia. Pre eclampsia is pregnancy related. Only way to cure is to deliver baby. For me my blood pressure shot up suddenly and I had high amount of protein in my urine. Def signs of it. Some people get swelling too but I didn't.


----------



## MissCassie

Hopefully joining you ladies with being bump buddies!! 

I started my injections yesterday
150 gonal f and then 250 orgulatran my first scan is next Wednesday hopefully I have some nice follies growing..

Although my nurse said there is a chance it may not even work due to having no response from 200mg clomid? But I am staying positive that this will work!


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> Hopefully joining you ladies with being bump buddies!!
> 
> I started my injections yesterday
> 150 gonal f and then 250 orgulatran my first scan is next Wednesday hopefully I have some nice follies growing..
> 
> Although my nurse said there is a chance it may not even work due to having no response from 200mg clomid? But I am staying positive that this will work!

I never responded to 200mg clomid... took 300mg for me to ovulate for 3 cycles then it stopped working for me. Some people are just clomid resistant. Fx for you responding well to the Gonal F. My fs said they can increase it and keep you on it longer if need be. I was lucky 150 seemed to do the trick just fine.


----------



## MissCassie

Jillie89 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully joining you ladies with being bump buddies!!
> 
> I started my injections yesterday
> 150 gonal f and then 250 orgulatran my first scan is next Wednesday hopefully I have some nice follies growing..
> 
> Although my nurse said there is a chance it may not even work due to having no response from 200mg clomid? But I am staying positive that this will work!
> 
> I never responded to 200mg clomid... took 300mg for me to ovulate for 3 cycles then it stopped working for me. Some people are just clomid resistant. Fx for you responding well to the Gonal F. My fs said they can increase it and keep you on it longer if need be. I was lucky 150 seemed to do the trick just fine.Click to expand...

I didn't respond to any doses of clomid, do you have high amh If yo don't mind me asking? Mine is at 94 and last year was 134.. so it's gone down but still quite high.

I love seeing success stories like yours :)


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully joining you ladies with being bump buddies!!
> 
> I started my injections yesterday
> 150 gonal f and then 250 orgulatran my first scan is next Wednesday hopefully I have some nice follies growing..
> 
> Although my nurse said there is a chance it may not even work due to having no response from 200mg clomid? But I am staying positive that this will work!
> 
> I never responded to 200mg clomid... took 300mg for me to ovulate for 3 cycles then it stopped working for me. Some people are just clomid resistant. Fx for you responding well to the Gonal F. My fs said they can increase it and keep you on it longer if need be. I was lucky 150 seemed to do the trick just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't respond to any doses of clomid, do you have high amh If yo don't mind me asking? Mine is at 94 and last year was 134.. so it's gone down but still quite high.
> 
> I love seeing success stories like yours :)Click to expand...

Couldn't tell you my exact AMH but it was on the higher side. I was at risk of OHSS so they started me on 125 gonal first ivf cycle but bumped me up to 150 my second which got me more eggs. Apparently I made good quality eggs. Cycle 1 - 4 eggs all mature, all fertilized, all reached 5 day blasts. Cycle 2 - 10 eggs, 7 mature, 5 fertilized that all made it to 5 day blasts.


----------



## MissCassie

Jillie89 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully joining you ladies with being bump buddies!!
> 
> I started my injections yesterday
> 150 gonal f and then 250 orgulatran my first scan is next Wednesday hopefully I have some nice follies growing..
> 
> Although my nurse said there is a chance it may not even work due to having no response from 200mg clomid? But I am staying positive that this will work!
> 
> I never responded to 200mg clomid... took 300mg for me to ovulate for 3 cycles then it stopped working for me. Some people are just clomid resistant. Fx for you responding well to the Gonal F. My fs said they can increase it and keep you on it longer if need be. I was lucky 150 seemed to do the trick just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't respond to any doses of clomid, do you have high amh If yo don't mind me asking? Mine is at 94 and last year was 134.. so it's gone down but still quite high.
> 
> I love seeing success stories like yours :)Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't tell you my exact AMH but it was on the higher side. I was at risk of OHSS so they started me on 125 gonal first ivf cycle but bumped me up to 150 my second which got me more eggs. Apparently I made good quality eggs. Cycle 1 - 4 eggs all mature, all fertilized, all reached 5 day blasts. Cycle 2 - 10 eggs, 7 mature, 5 fertilized that all made it to 5 day blasts.Click to expand...

I'm so glad that it worked for you :)

Hopefully I respond and get some good eggs. 

Thank you for your help :)

And hope all is going well with bubs.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey MissCassie, I am starting injections on Monday I think if AF starts tomorrow. We are at the same clinic too so would be so cool if we could be bump buddies hehe first timers get the first BFP's together eeeeek 
Do you live in Brisbane or are you travelling?

Is it strange that he started me on 200 of Gonal F straight up? My AMH is 52 so high but no hugely high. 

My last doctor had be on 50mg of clomid and never did an ultrasound to check on follies etc only did blood tests to confirm ovulation. Does this sound strange to either of you? 

Scan next week Jillie :D hopefully you can see what it is !! :happydance:


----------



## Jillie89

Thanks Wantingbubba :) We hope we can find out too! I am guessing another girl, hubby is guessing a boy. One of us in the end will be right lol. Either way, I will be very happy and no more babies for us after this.

Seems like all doctors go about things their own way. My obgyn started me on 50mg clomid, no scans, but blood test for ovulation day 21. Then repeated this process on 100mg, 150mg and 200mg. I never responded. So then he did my ovarian drilling and put me on 300mg. Never scanned again, just checked bloods for ovulation. Other clinics I know they are always scanned on any clomid dosages. I don't think work would have given me more time off for scans, so in some ways it was good that I didn't get monitoring scans on clomid.

As for starting on 200 Gonal F, don't worry. Your blood E2 levels will tell them how you are responding during your stimming. They can always get you to drop back or even go up on dosages, and if needed, keep you on longer to get those follicles to a mature size. I remember I had 20+ follicles on each side... so obviously a lot of mine did not even contain eggs!


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hey MissCassie, I am starting injections on Monday I think if AF starts tomorrow. We are at the same clinic too so would be so cool if we could be bump buddies hehe first timers get the first BFP's together eeeeek
> Do you live in Brisbane or are you travelling?
> 
> Is it strange that he started me on 200 of Gonal F straight up? My AMH is 52 so high but no hugely high.
> 
> My last doctor had be on 50mg of clomid and never did an ultrasound to check on follies etc only did blood tests to confirm ovulation. Does this sound strange to either of you?
> 
> Scan next week Jillie :D hopefully you can see what it is !! :happydance:


It would be awesome if we ate hump buddies especially being so close together. I am moving from south brisbane to Upper Coomera this weekend.. can't wait to move. Perfect timing haha.

I'm sure you'll he fine on 200 gonal f :) 

I had scans every week when I was on clomid, first cd13 and then once a week after that's for 2 weeks. And never had an ovulation blood test either..


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, good luck and let us know how you go next week :) ! 

MissCassie, I moved from Gold Coast out to a place near Beaudesert :) I used to live in Burleigh when we lived there. I was originally from Brisbane but moved to the coast when I was in year 12 - I never really liked it and came back :D Hope your move goes well this weekend, try not push yourself too much, you are brewing some lovely follies right now hehe 
Fingers crossed it works for us !!


----------



## Jillie89

Hi ladies! How are you going? Any updates???

Promised I would update after my appt with our ob. Scan was great. Bub was active, (which I can actually feel now too as of this week!). Heart rate of 150 (textbook!), I am measuring on track for 17 weeks and blood pressure good. So all is going as well as it can be for now :happydance:

We asked if we could find out gender. Our ob happily went and had a look for us. Bub was in a funny position but dr is 90% sure that we are having a... boy! I started crying. So overwhelmed that it was all looking good and very surprised as I was convinced it was another girl. We will hopefully have it confirmed at our 20 weeks scan on the 10th July, so we are waiting til then to tell everyone (family, friends, etc)... so you ladies are the first to know!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohoo that's awesome Jillie, you will have one of each now :) perfect ending to your journey. Congratulations. I'm glad everything is going along nicely. 
Thanks for stopping into let me know !! '


----------



## Jillie89

How are you lovely ladies going with your IVF cycles? Any updates? Been thinking of you and wondering how you are going.

I just got back from a week away with my mum and sisters down to Montville and Brisbane to visit some family. Definitely cooler down there compared to my central qld.


----------



## MissCassie

Hey Jillie, :)

I had my egg collection on friday and I only got 3 eggs out of 5 follicles and all have fertilised, which i am pretty damn excited about !! i will get an update tomorrow as to how they are going hopefully they are all behaving and will make it to 5 day blast.

Your weekend sounds lovely, it's been a nice and warm weekend down here on the gold coast too.

Happy 18 weeks BTW!


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> Hey Jillie, :)
> 
> I had my egg collection on friday and I only got 3 eggs out of 5 follicles and all have fertilised, which i am pretty damn excited about !! i will get an update tomorrow as to how they are going hopefully they are all behaving and will make it to 5 day blast.
> 
> Your weekend sounds lovely, it's been a nice and warm weekend down here on the gold coast too.
> 
> Happy 18 weeks BTW!

Thank you. Next Friday is our 20wk scan. Hopefully time will go fast til then. Definitely feeling preggo now. Tummy getting bigger and feeling more and more movements. 

That is wonderful news about your egg pick up. Sounds like you made good quality eggs and now embryos. My first round we only got 4 eggs out of 20+ follicles but all fertilised and made it to day 5 so hopefully all yours will too! Keep me posted. :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Jillie, I ended up with 8 eggs out of 23 follicles, I think I triggered too early because some were just undersized and I think they thought they'd grow in time for pick up.... but am still so happy and excited I actually had some eggs in there hehe. 
6 have fertilised normally (1 of my eggs looked abnormal and 1 didn't work). Hubby is so stoked that we can fertilise together, that was one of our biggest fears as we are unexplained with not one pregnancy ever. 
Your story of getting 4 eggs retrieved and making it to day 5 gives me hope. What an awesome result for you. So you still have 2 left?

I'm sooo nervous about them making it to freeze, its all my husband and I are talking about hahaha its so nerve racking. 

I've decided to wait for my phone call from the clinic on Thursday to see who made it to freeze... BUT in saying that I may cave and call on Tuesday. 

Cant beleive you are nearly 20 weeks, I remeber talking to you ages ago before you had stared. Time flies. Hopefully I'm pregnant soon too :D 

MissCassie, are you taking Progynova leading up to your FET?


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks Jillie, I ended up with 8 eggs out of 23 follicles, I think I triggered too early because some were just undersized and I think they thought they'd grow in time for pick up.... but am still so happy and excited I actually had some eggs in there hehe.
> 6 have fertilised normally (1 of my eggs looked abnormal and 1 didn't work). Hubby is so stoked that we can fertilise together, that was one of our biggest fears as we are unexplained with not one pregnancy ever.
> Your story of getting 4 eggs retrieved and making it to day 5 gives me hope. What an awesome result for you. So you still have 2 left?
> 
> I'm sooo nervous about them making it to freeze, its all my husband and I are talking about hahaha its so nerve racking.
> 
> I've decided to wait for my phone call from the clinic on Thursday to see who made it to freeze... BUT in saying that I may cave and call on Tuesday.
> 
> Cant beleive you are nearly 20 weeks, I remeber talking to you ages ago before you had stared. Time flies. Hopefully I'm pregnant soon too :D
> 
> MissCassie, are you taking Progynova leading up to your FET?

Oh that is great! FETs are a lot easier on the body and have great success rates. For us, 100%! Hopefully you ladies have buns in the oven ASAP!

We have 3 frosties left. We decided after we had a BFN after our first srim cycle and fresh transfer to try and bank extra frosties for future babies as there is never a guarantee with embryos surviving thaw and we knew we wanted 2 babies at least if we could. So we did another stim cycle. In the end after all our transfers and FETs, our daughter is from our first cycle and 'frosty' is from our second. 

Down the track we are looking at donating our remaining frosties to other couples. We don't like the idea of just getting rid of them. If they can be used to complete other people's families that is a much nicer option for us.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie how did your scan go? Did they 100% confirm its a boy now :) it must all be so exciting. Half way though now woohooo 

I have my scan on Monday to check my lining ready for transfer. I'm so excited I cant sit still and time is moving in slow motion for me atm. :coffee: 

Can you remember what day of your cycle that you had your transfer? I will be day 12 on Monday so wondering what day I might transfer.


----------



## Jillie89

Not long left to wait now for you! Hope your lining scan goes well. I had my transfer on CD17 looking back on my calendar. I had my scan on CD12 and then had 5 days on the progesterone before transfer to mimic ovulation timing as we had a day 5 frozen blast put in.

Scan went really well today. Bub is definitely still a boy! Lady who did the scan went there first for a look and the image was quite convincing. Bub is measuring on track, all looked healthy and weights approx 350g. We get the full results from our OBGYN on Tuesday then will let all our friends know we are baking a boy this time.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Right, that makes sense. So I probably will do the same then, so transfer may be a bit later on then I thought (all so new to me) :) I wont start Progesterone until after my scan on Monday when they will let me know. I'm so excited. (not for the Crinone hahaha)

Thats good the scan went well, I thought it was today. I feel kinda special knowing its a boy before anyone then haha !You are so lucky to get one of each one after the other. Will this be your last scan now until pretty much full term? My sister is currently pregnant and her last scan was at 18-20 weeks (cant remember exactly) and apparently after that they just use the doppler thing for a heart beat and that's it from then on for her. (this is her 3rd baby).

Well I'm glad everything seems to be humming along nicely for you. 
Keep me updated along the way :) I'll let you know how I go with transfer when it comes around... :D 
Oh and I only ended up with 2 frosties. I had 5 moralas looking good at day 4 and then all of a sudden only had 2 good enough to freeze. Its funny how the IVF journey can change so quickly.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Apparently my clinic are fussy with what they freeze though. The Scientist I spoke to said I had 4 make it to Blast but only 2 were good enough to freeze, the other 2 looked funny. Does this sound like the normal thing to do?


----------



## Jillie89

Yeah in our first cycle one of ours wasn't suitable for freeze even though it made it to day 5. I trust them though, they are the experts and ultimately you want healthy embryos put back in. 

I don't think it matters too much on what cycle day your transfer is. Lateron just gives more time for lining to thicken up nicely. 

Will you be on crinone twice a day? It was so expensive we opted for it in the morning and the cheaper pessaries at night as I just popped it in and went to bed as they are messy. Crinone is definitely a lot nicer!

Next scan will be Tuesday with my obstetrician. (Every appt with him we get a scan to see baby and check heartrate). Then big growth scans again at 28 weeks, 3D scan at 29 weeks (we are opting for that), 32 and 36 weeks. So just a few more! 

I will definitely keep you updated. I look forward to your updates too!


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm officially PUPO as of about 1:45 yesterday woohoooo 
It was a hatching blast hehe all by itself it didnt need any assistance :) 

I'm so over the moon :) fingers crossed this is it. 

How are you feeling? Last scan confirmed definitely a boy now? 

:hugs:


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> I'm officially PUPO as of about 1:45 yesterday woohoooo
> It was a hatching blast hehe all by itself it didnt need any assistance :)
> 
> I'm so over the moon :) fingers crossed this is it.
> 
> How are you feeling? Last scan confirmed definitely a boy now?
> 
> :hugs:

YAY for being PUPO! :happydance: Sounds like a strong embryo they put back in. :thumbup: Crossing everything for you. :hugs:

I am doing a lot better than I was last week. We had our ob appt on the Tuesday to get results of our big anatomy scan. No abnormalities detected!!! :happydance: So our BOY is looking nice and healthy and measuring right where he needs to be for now. 

Later in the week it all went downhill... DD got sent home early from daycare Wed with doing 3 poo explosions in a few hours, so she was unsettled. (She is currently teething too!). I woke up in the wee hours of Thursday morning with a vomiting bug. I was vomiting every 15 minutes. By 9am it was blood. So I rang my ob who ordered me straight up to the hospital. I was already so dehydrated from not being able to tolerate any fluids that it took 5 goes to get a canula in. My arms are now covered in bruises. I stayed in hospital all Thursday and Friday, had many bags of fluid pumped into me and lots of anti nausea meds. Came home Friday afternoon after getting the ok from dr and then Saturday morning hubby came down with it. :dohh: He was off work yesterday but we all seem to be back to normal today that goodness. House looks like a bomb has hit!!!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls, 

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I could use the support! My husband and I have been trying for years and have taken the plunge to ivf! Started my meds 2 days ago. I'm on 300iu gonal and injections are going smoothly. We are using a clinic in Brisbane but we live in Gladstone so it's not been easy getting started! I have my first scan Monday and I am so nervous. Hopefully everything is on track for egg collection 3/8 but I am really nervous. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:

Looking forward to hearing your success stories :flower: xx


----------



## Jillie89

Farrar_xo said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in, I could use the support! My husband and I have been trying for years and have taken the plunge to ivf! Started my meds 2 days ago. I'm on 300iu gonal and injections are going smoothly. We are using a clinic in Brisbane but we live in Gladstone so it's not been easy getting started! I have my first scan Monday and I am so nervous. Hopefully everything is on track for egg collection 3/8 but I am really nervous. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your success stories :flower: xx

Welcome! You aren't far away from me. I am in Rockhampton. Hope you are going well so far on your stims. I never had any side effects on them. Just take it easy after egg pick up. First cycle is always the scariest but you will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hi jillie - not far at all. We often come to Rocky for shopping because Gladstone has nothing lol I am so nervous! It's crazy. I am normally very cool calm and collected but this is bringing out a side in me I didn't know existed! Might be the level of meds im on too though. first scan is on Monday so I'll know more then. I have organized to stay with my cousin in Brisbane for the pickup and transfer so I'm glad about that! How's your little boy going?? X


----------



## Jillie89

Farrar_xo said:


> Hi jillie - not far at all. We often come to Rocky for shopping because Gladstone has nothing lol I am so nervous! It's crazy. I am normally very cool calm and collected but this is bringing out a side in me I didn't know existed! Might be the level of meds im on too though. first scan is on Monday so I'll know more then. I have organized to stay with my cousin in Brisbane for the pickup and transfer so I'm glad about that! How's your little boy going?? X

Good to hear you have accommodation sorted. One less stress for you. We did all our cycles here in Rocky so it was one less thing to have to organise. Time off work was hard to sort. Which clinic/dr are you with in Brissy? Do you go to Brisbane for scan?

Frosty is kicking away as I type. He likes to use my bladder as a trampoline already. Still got morning sickness. Almost vomited while teaching the other day. Not very pleasent. My daughter however has been fighting a temp all day. Not herself at all. Early to bed for us all tonight!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Aw that's so nice that you feel him being active! Not good about your little girl. Hope she feels better soon! we thought about going to Rocky but we found life fertility clinic in Bris and have been happy with them so far - apart from them not transferring 2 embryos like we want but that's everywhere I guess. Work is one thing I am worried about. They don't know we are going through this because we started before I started there and I am 4 weeks away from completing my 6 month probation so I don't want to tell them yet. I don't have to do all my scans there but my last one has to be there which is ok because I will be in Bris ready for the transfer anyway. I don't want to get my hopes up but I really hope first try is the charm!! X


----------



## Jillie89

A friend of mine went there with Dr Stirling. She said they were great. Possibly because of your age and no previous attempts that is why they will go with 1. My clinic only puts back 2 if you are older and have had failed attempts. Our first cycle was a negative, second we fell pregnant but miscarried (I am a strong believer in my body not tolerating embryos after stim cycles). But both our frozen transfers have worked. We were always told the first cycle is a bit of a trial. See how your body responds and goes. I have PCOS and was on 125 Gonal as they did not want me to over stim. We got 4 eggs (3 usable good quality day 5 embryos) Second time they increased it and we got 10 (5 usable good quality 5 day embryos). So we still have frosties if we ever want to use them. Pretty sure our family is complete after this baby. We only ever planned for 2 kids if we could ever have them.

Fingers crossed your scan goes well. Keep posted with yoir journey. Look forward to your updates!


----------



## Farrar_xo

That's who I have! Dr stirling - so far so good with them so we will see how I respond. It's such a large amount of money for the first to be a trail but have to believe they know what they are doing. When we did gonal for our tsi cycles we were on as much as 150iu and barely got 2 mature follies :( I think that's why I am on 300 this time. Just sucks they won't consider more embryos because of our age when our history with clomid and gonal have proven I don't respond well and dr stirling said I have very resistant pcos:( oh well!! I will keep you posted! X


----------



## Jillie89

I only ever responded on clomid 300mg after ovarian drilling. Damn stubborn bodies! So much money for a gamble. I always remembered thinking, this money would have been great for a holiday, but instead I get a chance of having kids when people can have them for free. Wouldn't change it for the world now. Was worth every cent. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Yeah I often catch myself being negative and saying why do we have to spend all this money for a baby when others can have one for free! But I have to bring myself back to reality and realize this is just what we have to do and it's too important to us to not do it. I just can't understand why other people can have elective unnecessary surgery and they only have to sign a waiver to have it yet I can't determine how many embryos are transferred into my body! Hoping first round works a treat and we just have to do this once - we are very ok with one child only!! Im not sure I have it in me to do this again!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Jillie, sounds like the little one is nice and strong and active in there :) 
Hope your daughter is feeling better today :) 

Farrar, I am using Life and I absolutely have loved them so far. Dr Glen Stirling is amazing - wish I keep as my normal Dr haha.. fingers crossed your first cycle is a success. I was only able to transfer one as well, me being 29 (30 in October) and he still called me a baby in age haha 

Well my big news as of today 5dp5dt I just got my BFP !! It was very light on a FRER so hanging out till tomorrow to do another one. But in nearly 4 years of trying this is the first time I've seen any form of a pink line on a FRER and I am so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Jillie, sounds like the little one is nice and strong and active in there :)
> Hope your daughter is feeling better today :)
> 
> Farrar, I am using Life and I absolutely have loved them so far. Dr Glen Stirling is amazing - wish I keep as my normal Dr haha.. fingers crossed your first cycle is a success. I was only able to transfer one as well, me being 29 (30 in October) and he still called me a baby in age haha
> 
> Well my big news as of today 5dp5dt I just got my BFP !! It was very light on a FRER so hanging out till tomorrow to do another one. But in nearly 4 years of trying this is the first time I've seen any form of a pink line on a FRER and I am so excited!!! :happydance:

That is FAN FREAKING FANTASTIC!!! Congratulations!!! Strong bubba in there growing for you :) tell us how you go with the test tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Jillie, I'm sooooo excited!!! I looked back at your tests and it kinda looks similar to your day 5 one at night :D :D 

Fingers crossed its darker tomorrow eeeeek


----------



## Jillie89

And I was worried that it was a chemical then time came for blood test and my levels were high. Seems like so long ago now. When will you have a blood test?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Friday the 31st is my official test day. Seems so far away. 
Yeah your number was massive for a first beta :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

Wantingbubba YAYAYAYAYAY!!! That is so exciting!!! I am so happy for you! Can't wait to hear how your beta goes!! Hoping for an extra sticky bean for you! Glenn is good hey! He is down to earth which is what we wanted in a doctor. And the girls have been so helpful. So nice to hear a success story from there as well (not that there isn't any but you know what I mean) I'm getting excited for mine after hearing your news!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Farrar, my Beta cant come fast enough. It seems so far away haha 
Yeah I cant fault the clinic at all, everyone is so lovely. 

Here is a pic of todays test 6dp5dt and it is wayyyy darker then yesterdays :D


----------



## Farrar_xo

Oh yay!! It's a clear positive!!! So excited for you! Now the fun begins :) can't wait to hear how the beta goes! I hope this week flies for you xx


----------



## Jillie89

Beautiful lines!!! Never get tired of seeing BFPs. So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hehe me neither... seeing other peoples test always gave me hope! Cant believe I'm finally here :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie what do you think? It didn't really darken overnight :( and I'm panicking. 

I did drink alot of water before bed, do you think that would affect it?
Was still like an 8 hour hold :/ ahhh this is so hard.


----------



## Jillie89

Try not to panic like I did. Harder said than done though. Line doesn't look any lighter which is good. It takes 48 for HCG to double so just wait til tomorrow to see what happens. Mine took a while to progress and I was super worried that it was an unhealthy pregnancy but all was fine. My miscarriage cycle I didn't even get the faintest positive til 7dpt and by 9dpt it was darker but then stopped progressing. The fact you had a BFP at 5dp5dt is a good sign. Think positive!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks so much for your kind words Jilllie... I have pretty much been beside myself all day so I had a snooze and then decided to test when I woke and guess what... it is way way darker ! I think the box of frers wasnt as strong because i even noticed the control line on this mornings was lighter then the others. So I opened a new box of Frers and it is soooooo dark I am shaking with happiness again. 

Here it is ... sorry for spam this is the scariest part of IVF I have found haha
Its so there isnt it? I am home alone so I think I am going batty. I dont know how I am going to wait until Friday for my BETA haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

PS I have no idea how to make my photos smaller hahahaha sorry they are massive... no squinting for these bad boys haha


----------



## Jillie89

That latest test looks great.:happydance: Sometimes afternoon wee is better for some people and those damn test batches being different can be a pain too! All looks to be fine. I went batty at home becoming POAS crazy and over analysing everything. People who don't go through IVF have no idea what it is like.


----------



## wantingbubba7

I know I've been harassing my non IVF fall pregnant in a couple of cycles sister all day hahahaha... she gets it to a point and she has been super helpful but you girls on here get it in a different perspective if that makes sense. We know the hurt and the want etc that we all go through first. 

I'm just so happy. 

I was so thinking Chemical in my head all day. Now I need to woosaaa and know my afternoon wee rocks hahaha


----------



## Farrar_xo

That last test looks great!!! So glad it put your mind at ease! I just did my scan today and I had 11 follies over 11mm (ranging between 12-18) but I have no more info than that :( I don't know what to do? I tried to call but the nurses were on lunch and I got a voice mail when I finished work saying I had to stay on the 300 dose of gonal and keep going with oragalutran (which I did my first dose of today and it hurt sooooo bad lol!) dr sterling wants my final scan to be done in Brisbane this Friday but I don't know what that means? Will my egg pick up be after do you think? I'm starting to feel like I'm left in the dark with all this :(


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies hope your all well :)

I am currently on my second cycle at life fertility too! And today got bumped up from 150 gonal f to 250! Because I am a super slow responder, and have been swimming for 17 days and only had 2 dominant folicles which 1 was 12mm and the other at 14mm. . But I have about 20 on each ovary due to pcos so hopefully this boost gives then the kick they need!! 

Congrats on your BFP wantingb told you this was your cycle :dance:


----------



## Jillie89

Can't wait to see more darker tests in the next few days wantingbubba! Positive thoughts :) 

Sounds like it is all on track farrar. They must be happy with how you are responding if they are keeping you on the same dosage. Call them tomorrow for more clarification to ease your mind though. :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you miss cassie that the higher dosage will gear up your follies and make some beautiful mature eggs for pick up!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Try not to stress Farrah, they really cant give you an exact time of egg retrieval until they are happy with what your follies are doing. By the sounds of yours you are right on track :D If you have your scan Friday and they are happy I'd say you will trigger Saturday night for egg retrieval on Monday :) 

Cant wait to hear how your follies respond on Monday MissCassie :) Fingers crossed x

Jillie, I tested again this morning and its really the same as yesterday afternoon which is ok because it hasn't even been 24 hours... I seem to respond better in the afternoon anyway . That sounds about right doesnt it? Sorry for spam pics but its so scary. See new piccies :) 


Spoiler
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=0c71134b24020f27480c2af6abf265b1&oe=565A5680


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar, one piece of advice I got for Orgulatran is ice the area before doing it :) made it so much better when actually giving the injection. :) :)


----------



## Jillie89

Test looks just as dark :) 

I am going nuts at home today. DD still has temps and is super clingy. I can't get anything done. She is just laying in my lap on the couch watching the tv and cracks it if I put her down to play. Got my inlaws arriving Thurs as we are having a bbq Sat for the big 1st birthday. Need to clean. Hope she is well by then!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker.... I am not testing today have had way to much water so I am waiting again till tomorrow morning :) 

Oh no the poor little thing. Has she just got a flu thing? 
I know the feeling all to well of the inlaws coming and wanting to clean. I get paranoid and scrub everything haha just not had to do with a 1 year old around. Has her first year just flown? 
Hope she is feeling better soon and you can get some cleaning done!! 
:dishes:


----------



## Jillie89

The first year has flown. I was looking at photos of her the other day. She is a toddling little girl now but only feels like yesterday I was holding this tiny little baby in my arms for the first time. 

I took her to the doctor yesterday and they said it is just teething as her ears, chest and throat are all fine. I think she has a virus though. Dr Google of a virus fits her symptoms lol. Not much I can do apart from keep up nurofen and panadol to control her temp. She will miss daycare tomorrow. Got to work out who will look after her if I get called in to work teaching. Need the money desperately.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks girls - spoke with them today, my scan is Friday and my egg retrieval is Monday so fingers crossed! Wanting - I think that line is darker!!! Which is exciting! Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, did you get AF like cramps after your BFP? Im getting them and its scaring me :(

Good news on your egg collection Farrar!!! Fingers crossed for some nice healthy eggs :)


----------



## Jillie89

Yeah I got some cramping. Felt like AF was coming but she didn't.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Farrar :) and I hope Monday you get some great lil eggs :D will you go local or general for egg collection? 
I am at the Dr on Monday to see Glen for a follow up... so I may run into you hehe 

Thanks Jillie, the cramps have pretty much gone now... they just wouldn't go away on Tuesday and it started to scare me. Guess it was just my lil "bug" snuggling right in :) 
Now they just come and go sometimes. 

How is your daughter ...? Hope she is well. Did you end up finding someone to take care of her for you yesterday if you went to work?


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Good luck for your scan tomorrow Farrar :) and I hope Monday you get some great lil eggs :D will you go local or general for egg collection?
> I am at the Dr on Monday to see Glen for a follow up... so I may run into you hehe
> 
> Thanks Jillie, the cramps have pretty much gone now... they just wouldn't go away on Tuesday and it started to scare me. Guess it was just my lil "bug" snuggling right in :)
> Now they just come and go sometimes.
> 
> How is your daughter ...? Hope she is well. Did you end up finding someone to take care of her for you yesterday if you went to work?

Glad those cramps have gone. I agree, just your bubba making themselves comfortable in there. Have you done any more tests or just waiting for beta?

I got called into work yesterday. Hubby stayed home with her and worked from home. My sister came over for an hour or so in her work break to give him some solid time to remote in on a meeting he had to attend. She is much better today and no fever since lunch yesterday. We sent her to daycare today and will see how she goes. Hope we are all done with sickness for a while now!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I've done more but the arent really changing.. maybe slightly darker but that is about it. See pic. What do you think for 10dp ? Blood test is tomorrow :) 

Spoiler
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=317d33b90ce5419e9733f3dbf88c3302&oe=5653CEA0

Glad she is feeling better today and able to go to kindy :) you can get some of your jobs done ready for the weekend. 
Its nice when family can help out :D my family all live like central Brisbane and I"m out near Beaudesert so too far to pop over


----------



## Jillie89

The tests aren't getting lighter so that is good! HCG varies so dramatically from person to person, so you won't know til blood tests and then repeated blood tests which is a painful process of more waiting! Not too long to wait now though!

Hubby's family is 7 hours away and my parents are about 1.5 hours away. My triplet siblings all live here (share a house together) going to uni and working. They are busy most of the time, and not the most comfortable being left alone with a baby. But they pop over and visit often to see their niece and are a good backup if we are desperate for some help. 

Most of the jobs are done now! House is cleaned and outside doesn't look like a jungle anymore. Might get a 5 minute rest today sometime before everyone arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## Farrar_xo

Oh awesome wantingbubba!! I'm there at 12:30! I'm hoping for some good follies! Been feeling really full and crampy today so I hope that just means it's working the way it should! Monday can't come quick enough lol although yay for beta day tomorrow for you!!! That's so exciting!! I have thought about that all week for you! Sending lots of good vibes your way! X

Jillie I'm glad your darling girl is on the mend. Its hard to see little ones sick :( how's your little growing bundle doing? X


----------



## Jillie89

Hope your follies are behaving Farrar! Looking forward to your update after your scan!

Wantingbubba - finally beta day! Crossing everything that it is all good news.

So glad to have a happy face on my girl again and no more temperatures. She is enjoying having some grandma, grandpa and aunty cuddles and play today. Other family coming tomorrow to help celebrate her first birthday. 

Frosty likes bouncing on my bladder heaps. 23 weeks and I am up to the loo 5+ times a night. Was up to 12 times at the end with my daugther!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girlies - I had my scan and I have waaaaay too many follies 20+ right side and 30+ left side!! Going to do egg retrieval Monday and freeze all this cycle. I'm a little sad but at the same time I won't get ohss which is good. Thanks for always being amazing support girls! Bring on Monday!!! When will you know the beta results wantingbubba?? Haha frostie sounds like a little ball of energy!! Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

That's awesome Farrar.... sounds like you'll get a great amount of eggs. Freeze all is what I did and I think its better as it gives your body time to heal &#9786;&#9786;

Well jury is in and my beta is 132... fingers cross it doubles on monday &#9786;


----------



## Jillie89

Monday will be a big day for both of you! 

Farrar, FETs are so much better cycles. Good success rates too! First step is get all those wonderful eggs and make some beautiful embryos ready for that :)

Wantingbubba, hoping news on Monday is good and your beta has doubled nicely. :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck at egg collection tomorrow Farrar :) keep us updated :) :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girlies! How are you both doing?? I am in recovery and we got 20 eggs :) so excited. Andrews swimmer sample was great too :) will chat more when I am more awake xx thanks for all your support!


----------



## Jillie89

Wonderful number Farrar! Rest up. Cant wait to hear your fert rate.

Wantingbubba, have you had second blood test yet? Fx for it doubling nicely.

We had a great weekend. Everyone well and we had a great time with family celebrating our little girl's 1st birthday. 3 sleeps til she is officially 1!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo Farrah great numbers :) 

My second beta was in for my 14dp5dt at 498 ahhh im happy ...

Glad you had a nice weekend jillie :) :) proud mumma I bet :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar we were there at 1:30ish .... Were you in waiting room then ?


----------



## Jillie89

Wonderful news wantingbubba!!! Great beta :happydance:

Haha I am one very proud mumma :)
 



Attached Files:







20150801_134222.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar we were there at 1:30ish .... Were you in waiting room then ?


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats on your second beta great number Woo hoo! ! When's your first scan? 

Jillie you and your daughter look so happy! Great pic :)

As for me, I had another scan today that was my 5th I belive.. my ovaries are finally behaving!! I have 10 leading folicles on my right ovary all 15-20mm and then some smaller which Ruth thinks I will have more by Friday. And my left is still a bit slow but have about 15 folicles at around 13mm so they are getting there hopefully by for day they will be bigger. I'm so excited to have egg collection on friday and to stop stims on wed will be so good..

Farrar that's a great amount of eggs too congrats on hope they all fertilize perfectly for you.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohoooo so happy for you Misscassie.... sounds like you will get quite a few eggs on friday!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jillie89

Great news Miss Cassie. All the best for egg pick up on Friday. :)


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies I'm excited I hope I get quite a few eggs this time.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hi ladies - sorry I've been so quiet! I've been resting since getting back from Brisbane. 
Yay for the beta numbers wantingbubba! Nice strong little bean growing! I think we left at about 1 so not sure I would have seen you. I was wearing a pink nike jumper but I honestly can't remember much after egg pickup because I was so ready to go back to bed lol 
Jillie it sounds like you had a lovely day for your little girls first birthday party! How's your little frosty going? 
Cassie fingers crossed for your egg pick up! Fingers crossed you get some good numbers :) 
Well they split the 20 eggs into 2 groups - 10 for icsi and 10 normal Ivf. They phoned yesterday to say out of the 10 icsi 9 were good for injection and 8 fertilized and out of our 10 normal ivf 7 fertilized so we have 15 little embryos growing. Hoping for good numbers to freeze. We are very stoked with the results so far. Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great fertilisation results Farrar :) well done. Fingers crossed you get a few to freeze!! Will you get a phone call on Friday? Before you know it you will be taking your progynova and crinone ready for transfer (I assume that is what you are taking). It came around soo quickly for me. I'm glad I didnt do a fresh transfer either. 

I walked in just after 1 .. there were so many people there on Monday I kinda just didnt look around at anyone haha if you saw me I would have been bright red like a tomato haha I was so nervous to hear our results. 
I've had another Beta test today... I guess he wants to keep checking to see they get a bit higher before leaving me. 

Fingers crossed for Friday MissCassie :) :) 

Is it your daughters official birthday today or was that yesterday Jillie? 
Great photo - you definitely look like a proud mum !!


----------



## Jillie89

Excellent fert rate Farrar! Good to hear you are resting up nicely :) Little Frosty is good. Last night, his favourite thing to do was kick my side and above my belly button at the same time while trying to go to sleep. No matter which way I tossed and turned he followed lol.

Can't believe that tomorrow my little girl (Amali - not sure if I have ever mentioned her name before haha) will be 1! This time last year I was being admitted to hospital and in labour but had no clue as I never felt any labour pains. I was in tears thinking about how time has flown on my way home from work today. I am such a sook.

Good luck for Beta today MissCassie :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Last beta today and it was 1110 at 16dp5dt... so it has gone up nicely.
Now to wait until my scan on the 17th :) 

Hope you have a nice day tomorrow for Amali's first birthday :) (love her name by the way)


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks girls we feel positive about our numbers so far so hopefully we still have a lot to freeze. Find out Sunday :) aw if I had of known who you were when I was there I would have given you a big hug and told you not to stress wantingbubba and those great beta numbers are why lol! Yeah that is the medication I'll be on lol have it here ready to go. I am glad now that I didn't do a fresh cycle because my body is so tired!!! Hopefully just getting me used to pregnancy :) Jillie I love her name! So pretty and I think it's totally ok to feel sad about her birthday! Haha frosty sounds like a real active bubba!!! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Last beta today and it was 1110 at 16dp5dt... so it has gone up nicely.
> Now to wait until my scan on the 17th :)
> 
> Hope you have a nice day tomorrow for Amali's first birthday :) (love her name by the way)

Oh your beta is awesome! Nice and healthy numbers doubling really well :) hope that 1st scan comes around really quickly :happydance:



Farrar_xo said:


> Thanks girls we feel positive about our numbers so far so hopefully we still have a lot to freeze. Find out Sunday :) aw if I had of known who you were when I was there I would have given you a big hug and told you not to stress wantingbubba and those great beta numbers are why lol! Yeah that is the medication I'll be on lol have it here ready to go. I am glad now that I didn't do a fresh cycle because my body is so tired!!! Hopefully just getting me used to pregnancy :) Jillie I love her name! So pretty and I think it's totally ok to feel sad about her birth

Can't wait for your update on your embryo freeze results. :thumbup:

Picking her name was so hard! We went with Amali as it is a name we don't hear all the time and it means 'Hope' (we needed a lot of it to have her) and 'Occupation/my work' (I always wanted to be a mum... best job in the world!). Also it is nice and short, something which my hubby wanted. Easier to fill out for forms haha.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck at egg collection tomorrow MissCassie :) :) 
I have everything crossed for you xx keep me updated :D


----------



## Farrar_xo

Good luck today Cassie! Let us know how you get on! Sending positive energy your way x


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies I ended up getting only 5 eggs but that's still better than last time :) find out tomorrow how they have fertilised.. I had heaps and heaps of large folicles they just weren't egg bearing..


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Fingers crossed for you MissCassie!


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> Thanks ladies I ended up getting only 5 eggs but that's still better than last time :) find out tomorrow how they have fertilised.. I had heaps and heaps of large folicles they just weren't egg bearing..

Similar to my first cycle. Lots of follicles but only 4 eggs. My clinic always said quality over quantity which was true for us! We got our daughter from one of those eggs! Hope you rest up well and fingers crossed for a wonderful fert rate for you :)


----------



## MissCassie

I just really hope that I get at least one 5 day blast, as I have done a freeze all cycle like last time.. my fert rate was great last time they just all stoked growing at 3 days.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Fingers crossed Misscassie for a nice blast for transfer xx 
When do you find out? Is it friday? 
Ill be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you !!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :)

4 out of the 5 have fertilised now I just hope they make it! I will.find out on wed/thurs how many made it to blast..Fingers crossed I get at least 1!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohoo 4 out of 5 is great, have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Farrar_xo

Congrats miss Cassie!!! Fingers crossed for some nice blasts next week! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Great news! Fx they keep developing nicely :)


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you lovely ladies it's so nice to have your support :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hi girlies - how are we all doing? I had a call from the clinic today to say that we have 8 lovely frozen embryos!!! Most of them normal IVF not the ICSI ones!!! Only 2 are ICSI. 5/8 have started the hatch process as well!!! She said they look great and today is day one of my cycle so I should have the transfer on 27th! It's going to be really hard with work because I have the weekend before off due to a wedding so I'm not sure how I'll get the following off :( we are already down one lady who is overseas for 4 weeks and being a small dental practice we don't have anyone to take my spot!! Might have to call in sick which I don't want to do but might not have a choice because I don't want to tell them when we are doing. Xx


----------



## MissCassie

That is fantastic news congrats!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great freeze rates Farrar :) 
How long until transfer now ? You are only transferring one? 

Good luck !! 

MissCassie how are you going? Hopefully you find out tomorrow if you get to freeze a blast :D I have everything crossed for you :) x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, how are you going? Does time go slow when pregnant? haha I feel like these last couple of weeks have dragged on so badly. I had a scare on Monday... I had some spotting and cramping so we rushed to the clinic and had a scan. Everything was ok baby looked ok so far (no heartbeat detectable yet as I was 5 weeks 5 days). My Dr. did find a small clot which was the source of my bleed, not affecting baby at all luckily. 
Next scan is Monday - fingers crossed I get to hear a heartbeat this time :)


----------



## Rusty120

Hey Ladies! 

I'm in Melbourne and have been TTC for over two years. Doing Pregnyl injections at the moment, but will probs move on to the more hardcore stuff after the next appointment... if I get my period this cycle. Still getting positives 16DPO after a pregnyl 1500 injection on day 9 - who knows!

Good to know there's other Australians on here too and congrats on the BFP's!


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Jillie, how are you going? Does time go slow when pregnant? haha I feel like these last couple of weeks have dragged on so badly. I had a scare on Monday... I had some spotting and cramping so we rushed to the clinic and had a scan. Everything was ok baby looked ok so far (no heartbeat detectable yet as I was 5 weeks 5 days). My Dr. did find a small clot which was the source of my bleed, not affecting baby at all luckily.
> Next scan is Monday - fingers crossed I get to hear a heartbeat this time :)

Hey! Yep time drags. And you find yourself petrified over every little thing. Even the second time around it seems to be going so slowly for me. At almost 25 weeks I am wishing I was in the 30s. Because I had an early bub last time I am scared it will happen again and I know the further I am the less chance of anything serious going wrong with bubby. 

Glad to hear your scare turned out all ok. Scares are never nice! I had bleeding with Amali twice in the early stages but it was put down to cervix irritation from the crinone and pessaries. Not long til you will hear that beautiful little heartbeat. :thumbup:

I had an appt with my ob yesterday. Everything is going well. Bubby is definitely getting bigger! Getting a chubbier face. I am however sick with a throat and chest infection at present so dr has put me on antibiotics. Amali is sick with a cold too. Feels like this last month sickness has just followed us everywhere. Would love a break for a bit! 

Have attached a pic of our little man in the latest scan looking at us with his hand under his chin... looks a bit weird, but his face is getting chubbier each time we go.
 



Attached Files:







chubby face.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jillie89

Rusty120 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm in Melbourne and have been TTC for over two years. Doing Pregnyl injections at the moment, but will probs move on to the more hardcore stuff after the next appointment... if I get my period this cycle. Still getting positives 16DPO after a pregnyl 1500 injection on day 9 - who knows!
> 
> Good to know there's other Australians on here too and congrats on the BFP's!

Welcome! All the best with your next appt. Hopefully a little bubdle of joy not far off for you! :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

I got the message today that 3 out of my 4 eggs have made it to freeze! So happy right now I am in total shock, I thought that we would get at least 1 but 3 wow!! Bring on transfer Date :dance:


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> I got the message today that 3 out of my 4 eggs have made it to freeze! So happy right now I am in total shock, I thought that we would get at least 1 but 3 wow!! Bring on transfer Date :dance:

Yay!!! Awesome news!


----------



## MissCassie

Jillie89 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I got the message today that 3 out of my 4 eggs have made it to freeze! So happy right now I am in total shock, I thought that we would get at least 1 but 3 wow!! Bring on transfer Date :dance:
> 
> Yay!!! Awesome news!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I am so excited


----------



## Farrar_xo

Wantingbubba transfer date set for 28th!!! I'm so freaking excited and we feel so positive - hope we don't have a big fall from all this hope if things don't go the way we feel they will if that makes sense. Only transferring one. They won't do more so no choice. How you feeling?? Xx

Yay miss Cassie!!! That's awesome!! When is transfer date for you?? Xx

Jillie how sweet is that gorgeous u/s pic!!! Hope you are all feeling better soon - nothing worse than having the whole household unwell :( xx

Welcome rusty! are you doing tsi, ivf or iui? Forgive my ignorance I haven't heard of that injection before. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## MissCassie

I am not sure on a transfer Date yet.. but I go for a scan next Friday so hopefully find out then.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yaaaaaay MissCassie that is amazing results... I am so happy for you! Its well deserved :) :) bring on transfer !!! 

Jillie, awww what a cute pic, bet you cant wait to meet the lil guy in person :) I know the feeling ... I already wish I was over like the 30 week mark haha just so I know its possible to still have a healthy baby. This whole journey is so scary. 
Just need to get over Mondays hurdle and see a heartbeat then I can breathe a little easier. 

Farrar, how exciting... it will come really quickly :) just take each day as it comes. Best thing I can say is turn to your partner, dont bottle things up... my husband and I chatted everyday and supported each other and in turn I think we got closer. We were lucky enough to have it work first go and we thank our lucky stars everyday. You are in great hands at Life :) so supportive when I had my scare on Monday. 

Welcome Rusty... fingers crossed the positives dont go away :flower: let us know how you get on !!


----------



## Jillie89

How are all your wonderful ladies going? Any updates at all? Did you have your scan Wantingbubba?

We are all finally on the mend again here! I have finished my round of antibiotics and feel human again. We were back at the drs on Tuesday after Amali finished a round of antibiotics for her ear and throat infection. Last week we were at the drs 4 times!!! She got the all clear but another round of antibiotics to be safe and keep it away. She also got her 12 month needles. She did so well. Cried a bit but then was laughing and smiling at the nurse who gave them to her. Such a resilient and sweet thing. Hubby is still a bit sniffly but the dr gave him some medication and he is feeling a lot better. Just in time for a wedding we have to go to this weekend. First night we will be away from Amali. My parents are coming into town to babysit her for the weekend. Let's hope she behaves for them. 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

How are we all girls? 

My transfer is tomorrow and I'm getting so nervous and excited!!


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> How are we all girls?
> 
> My transfer is tomorrow and I'm getting so nervous and excited!!

Very exciting! All the best for tomorrow :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Good luck MissCassie. 

Ive got my first ultrasound at 6 1/2 weeks tomorrow and im terrified. Symptoms have been disappearing over the past couple of days. So used to bad news that im struggling to find hope &#128550;


----------



## wantingbubba7

Misscassie that has come around so quickly :D you must be so excited!!! Will you be testing early ? hehe I couldnt help it  

Farrar your transfer is booked for Friday? You must be getting excited too :) good luck!! 

Jillie, how are you feeling ? You all on the mend now?

I have my scan tomorrow.... eeek so nervous! Got bumped from Monday to Wednesday! I guess waiting the extra couple of days I could see more. I have no idea how long I have scans for, Glenn keeps booking me back in lol I aint complaining though :D


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies! 

Wantingb I am super excited!! Also nervous I just hope my embie survive the thaw and that it sticks

Must be so exiting getting to see your little bean tomorrow. And hopefully being a few more days along you could maybe see more which would be even better. Have you looked into any obgyn? 

Farrar - I hope all is going well not long till your transfer. Are you enjoying the crinone? Lol its gross.


----------



## Jillie89

We are all well again in our household!!! Yippee!!! 

Glad your scans have gone well wantingbubba. We only got 1 to check viability with fs and then got referred straight onto our obgyn. 

Symptoms come and go hopeful. Try not to worry. There were days when my symptoms eased and I didn't even feel pregnant. I can't forget now! Belly is getting bigger, bit more uncomfortable and the kicks are becoming more painful to the ribs.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck today misscassie :) let me know how you go !

No obstetrician picked yet... have an appt with my gp on monday so will probably decide then.


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you! Good luck with your scan today! 

I am thinking penny isherwood at pindara private hospital. She was my fs l as last year when we were trying clomid with no success.. she's so lovely


----------



## wantingbubba7

I am going to go public so I dont think I get to choose an Ob myself I think it gets assigned to me. So I'm thinking Beaudesert hospital, its so lovely in there. 

Pindara is a lovely hospital :) 

I'll be back on tonight to hear how you go :D :D :D woohooo so excited you are at this point!!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Well I'm now officially PUPO!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo congrats !!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) I just hope this little embie sticks


----------



## wantingbubba7

Awww me too.... I have everything crossed for you :) what day will you test hehe

Had my scan eeeeee baby is so cute haha has little limb buds and a head we can see now.... measuring spot on !! Next scan is in 2 weeks, we are staying with Glenn for a while I think :)


----------



## MissCassie

I think i will start testing maybe on Sunday morning or Monday morning. I know I won't be able to last until the 7th..

Oh yay! I'm so glad it's all going well for you :) seriously the best! Grow little bean grow!! 

Have you been getting any morning sickness yet?


----------



## wantingbubba7

How are you feeling Misscassie? 

Yeah morning sickness kicked in at week 7 ... its been horrible :( haha im currently in bed watching a movie lol


----------



## MissCassie

I have ridiculously sore boobs! And have been having cramps on and off hopefully they are good signs?

I'm at home too! I took 3 days off and I'm currently trying to find a good movie to watch but I have a hard drive full of movies and can't find what I want to watch haha.

Oh no hopefully the morning sickness starts to ease up and you don't have it for long.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yes if I remember correctly I had cramping too, it actually got worse at 8dpt ... they've only just eased off in the last week or so. 

Haha what kind of movies do you like? Epic first day off with this rain if you're getting it. 

No vomiting just constant queasy lol and I have to force in food.. and I usually loooooove eating haha 

Omg I so want this for you :) -fingers crossed x


----------



## MissCassie

Oh Ok well hopefully it's a sign that the embie is starting to stick! 

I like all movies lol that's why it's so hard to pick one. So I've started watching sex and the city from season 1.

Gosh I think feeling nauseous is worse than actually vomiting. Especially when it's constant 

I really hope it works too!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Yay miss Cassie!!! Hopefully things keep progressing!! Fingers crossed! So glad everyone is doing great! I'm sorry I've been so quiet. My brother and his on and off girlfriend just announced they are 14 weeks pregnant and it crushed my heart. No one in my immediate family has a baby and we were looking forward to this being our journey and as selfish as this is we wanted it to be about us :( I was so sad! I have since started to come to terms with it and my husband is very supportive. I didn't take my crinone on the right day so transfer date was changed to Monday. I'm just glad it wasn't cancelled! Sorry to make this all about me - I just had to vent! Xx


----------



## MissCassie

What day did you lovely ladies start to see a line? I'm 4dp5dt And I've tested.. stupid I know but I had to lol. I'm hoping in the next couple days I start to see a line..but I already feel like I'm out..


----------



## Jillie89

This pregnancy my line at 4dp5dt was like an evap. I couldn't trust it. 5dp5dt it was somewhat clearer.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck today Farrar :) 

Misscassie I tested positive at 5dp5dt ... and it was really faint. You still have time :) I did test at 4dp as well and it was negative.


----------



## MissCassie

Well I tests this morning at 5dp5dt and it was negative.. I guess I'll just wait and see for the beta in a week


----------



## Farrar_xo

Don't worry misscassie- sometimes it can take a bit to show. Don't stress!!! I am sitting in the clinic waiting for our transfer. I can not explain how jittery I am!!! This is all feeling very real all of a sudden xx


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck!! It's so exciting and nervous time!! Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

I'm officially PUPO as well missCassie! Fingers crossed for both of us! Xx


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations!! When is your test date? I'm so excited for you xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

11/9 is official date but no way I'll hold out even though hubby wants me to lol he doesn't know how hard it is to not poas! Haha probably start testing Saturday! When's yours?? Xx


----------



## MissCassie

Mine is on the 7th so next Monday.. i've been poas since 4dp5dt and the have all been negative.. so I think I'll leave it for 2 days and see if there a difference.


----------



## MissCassie

It's so hard not to become a poas addict haha. I hope you get your BFP this cycle Farrar xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

I know!! I can feel an addiction coming on! Leave it a few days and see. You are not out until beta anyway :) fingers tightly crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies, hope u r all doing well :)
I have a question for those who have had babies in Melbourne...any suggestions/experience with hospitals and obstetricians or midwifes for prenatal and birth? Im thinking St Vincents or Box Hill but no clue! Any help would be so much appreciated....i never looked past getting a positive result so have not done any planning for this part! Doh!


----------



## Jillie89

Fingers crossed for a bfp Miss Cassie.

Congrats on being pupo Farrar.

I live in Rockhampton in Qld, so can't help with hospitals or obgyns, sorry Hopeful. I am sure you will be fine no matter what you pick :)

I have been in hospital the past 2 nights. Another damn gastro bug. Hubby fell sick and then I caught it. Was only 7 weeks since I was here with the same thing! I am tolerating food today and they have stopped my iv fluids. Should get home this arve pending all my tests come back normal. I miss my family so much when in here.

Growth scan of Frosty on Friday then steroid and anti d injections next week before my ob appt. Will be basically living at the hospital lol.


----------



## wantingbubba7

I still have everything crossed for you Misscassie :) xx

Farrar.. what day do you think you'll test? Good luck :) 

Sorry I went afk.. ended up in hospital all day yesterday. Went to GP in the am for check up and to be referred to beaudesert hospital. I get there and my BP was 184/112 so got referred to go straight to the emergency department. Fast forward a few hours and my BP went back down to a more respectable 124/62 .. I actually think I have GP white coat syndrome lol.. I ended up with a migraine at the hospital and needed painkillers (approved for baby too) and an IV drip for fluids. Was such a horrendous day :( now I have anti natal visits starting as of next week... im so tired and sore today!! Sorry for rant was so scary though. Did get a sneeky scan done and bug was happy in there thank god!!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Oh goodness we have some sick mummas in here!! I hope your both on the mend soon! Scary stuff hey. I feel absolutely no different haha guess I was expecting to feel something else lol I have however had like a dull period pain since before the transfer so I'm really hoping it's all ok in there! Freaking me out a bit. Miss Cassie did you test today or did you manage to hold out?? Sorry hopeful I live in North Queensland too so I'm no help to you. Xx


----------



## Oh_Clementine

I've always wanted to join in here, but never have... don't want to just intrude. x


----------



## Jillie89

Oh_Clementine said:


> I've always wanted to join in here, but never have... don't want to just intrude. x

Not intruding at all!


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Jillie89 said:


> Oh_Clementine said:
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to join in here, but never have... don't want to just intrude. x
> 
> Not intruding at all!Click to expand...

great, thanks :)

well, i'd guess i'd better let you all in on what's happening with me right now! i'm currently 15dpo (via solid crosshairs on ff) and bfn with cheapies. it's my first ever cycle of femara and i've felt like :witch: has been going to arrive for the past few days, but nothing besides a little bit of light beige cm. this morning i woke up early and forgot to temp so i'm at a loss there. i've said to myself all along that i would test tomorrow morning with an FRER if a new cycle hasn't started. so now i just have to wait! chances are i'll use a good test and then start bleeding haha. usually the way.


----------



## Jillie89

Is your dr that prescribed femara monitoring you?


----------



## Oh_Clementine

no, i am unmonitored :)


----------



## Jillie89

Oh_Clementine said:


> no, i am unmonitored :)

Has your partner been tested too? How many rounds of femara have they said to try? 

We went down the clomid route but found out hubby had low count and motility so it was probably never going to happen if we had not have done IVF. MY body doesn't ovulate very easily at all either.


----------



## Oh_Clementine

i'm completely unmonitored. i don't ovulate at all, so we're giving femara a go to see if it does anything with my body. i live in a regional area and the doctors i've seen in the past were never on board with clomid, etc. so i kind of just gave up... anyway, long story short, i am here on 15dpo. :)


how exciting for you that you're a mum now and that treatment worked for you. i'm sure every bump in the road was worth it for the end result! :)


----------



## Jillie89

Well looks like the femara is working to help you ovulate which is a great first step! I know on the clomid I was told it could take a few rounds (up to 6 or so) to get a bfp if I was ovulating and hubby was fine as it can take a year for healthy couples to fall pregnant.


----------



## Oh_Clementine

this cycle it appeared to work, but there's never any guarantee for future cycles even on the same dosage. how long were you on clomid? i've heard you're only supposed to do a maximum of 6 cycles on clomid because it thins your lining, you don't get that with femara so it is safe to take for longer.

pretty sure AF will be here in full force by tonight/tomorrow morning. i am surprisingly ok with that, i never expected to even ovulate let alone get a BFP so... i am feeling pleased. :)


----------



## Jillie89

100mg, 200mg cycles didn't ovulate. Had ovarian drilling then went up to 300mg. Ovulated 3 cycles then it didn't work to make me ovulate on the 4th cycle. Went onto IVF after that. I asked my obgyn to put me on femara but he wouldn't.


----------



## MissCassie

So I did a test when I got home this afternoon and I have a squinter! I'll post a pic when I work out how to do ir on the phone haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

Ahhhhh how exciting MissCassie.... cant wait to see the pic eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee they never get old haha 

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Its like super Squinter! but what do you think? i'm going to leave it and test again on friday.
View attachment 893347
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-02 18.27.21.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## wantingbubba7

I can totally see it :D :D :D eeeee how exciting!!! woohooo 
Fingers crossed it gets darker !! 

When is your blood test?


----------



## Jillie89

I don't have to squint to see that line!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Its actually not that faint I can fully see it without having to look at it from every direction haha


----------



## MissCassie

Eeee i'm so excited!! i hope the lines get darker on friday! my blood test is on Monday so i'll be 11dpt.


----------



## MissCassie

when i was trying to take the photo my hand was shakey lol so was really hard to focus on the line.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Awwww I know the feeling!! Congratulations :) xx 
Keep me updated on your tests :D


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you so much :) will definitely keep you updated with my tests. I'm going to have to buy a couple packs I think i om going to turn into a poas addict haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

Haha I did that... when I got my first squinter we went to chemist warehouse and bought 3 packs of FRER tests haha I have kept them all too :p


----------



## MissCassie

I have a tone of Internet cheapies and they are starting to show now too! But those are more like a shadow. My partner is like well we are going to have to buy a lot more tests haha. He's so excited!!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Yayayayayay!!!! So awesome miss Cassie!!! That's def not a squinter! It's a line! So excited for you! I can't wait to test! Xx


----------



## Oh_Clementine

I see the line! Very exciting. Can't wait for more tests! :D


----------



## MissCassie

Well this just happened with fmu
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-03 06.38.45.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jillie89

YAY!!! That is AWESOME!!! :happydance:


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Congratulations! :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Awww yay im so happy for you :) :) :) bring on monday for that blood test :D


----------



## Farrar_xo

I came on to see if you posted another!! Yayayay so exciting for you! Congrats xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Have you done another First Response yet hehe 
xx


----------



## MissCassie

I have yes and it's darker :)


----------



## MissCassie

But I hadn't been holding it for long and had been drinking shit loads of water so going to test again tomorrow with Fmu


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats awesome :) :) :)


----------



## MissCassie

How are you guys going?


----------



## Jillie89

I have my 28 week growth scan tomorrow!!! Be interesting to find out how big bub is now. He feels huge compared to Amali at this point in the pregnancy but I know he is probably only about 1kg for this gestation. At least my gastro bug has gone now too.


----------



## MissCassie

Oo that's exciting!how big was Amali when she was born? Is your bump bigger this time?


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> Oo that's exciting!how big was Amali when she was born? Is your bump bigger this time?

Amali was a petite 2kg/4lb6oz at 35w4d. I am definitely bigger this time around! He is so much more active than she ever was too.


----------



## Oh_Clementine

I'm excited for you ladies with your BFPs... Hopefully my time will come soon! I start my Femara tomorrow and my fingers are tightly crossed that all goes well this cycle.


----------



## Farrar_xo

I cracked and tested today 4dp5dt with FMU but it was negative :( all good I just hope it is too early xx


----------



## Oh_Clementine

That is still very early! I know it's disheartening when you see so many people get positives really early but in reality, you aren't likely to get a BFP for at least a few more days. Best of luck to you. How nice would it be for you to wake up tomorrow morning and discover you're pregnant!?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar I tested at 4dpt as well and it was negative. .. at 5dpt it was so light it wouldn't have showed in a photo. Dont stress or get bummed still plenty of time :D


----------



## MissCassie

Farrar_xo said:


> I cracked and tested today 4dp5dt with FMU but it was negative :( all good I just hope it is too early xx

That's still very early so try not to stres! I was getting negatives up until 7dpt.

I'm sure your baking a little bean :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks girls again for just being so awesome and reassuring! I have had pulling like cramps for the last 2 days and I was getting really worried. I won't test tomorrow and wait until Sunday - if it's positive then it will be a nice Father's Day surprise!! Just hope I don't crack and test again tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

I have had some cramps basically the day after ET but today they are so bad they nearly drop me to the ground. The pain is radiating right through my pelvic area and it is so horrible! I have had pain like this before after doing final-f for the first time but not since then. I'm so worried this might be over. The pain comes in waves but it's more intense than ever :( hope I'm not out! Anyone else have one day where it was really really bad? Xx

Just to add on - I've started bleeding lightly. And what looks like (TMI) the progesterone is coming out and it's like brown :( :( :( I am so sad!


----------



## MissCassie

I've been having cramps ever since et! And some days it's really bad!
And your not our until.your beta testing :) try and stay positive! I'm. Sure it's just your little bean starting to smuggle in And your uterus growing.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks miss Cassie xx Did you have any bleeding? My cramps have subsided a bit but the bleeding hasn't gone away :( I'm really hoping it's gone by tomorrow! It is light pink to almost red and light but it's still there so I'm worried I am out. I don't have a normal cycle so I'm not really sure what is normal for 5dpt. Just keeping everything crossed!! X


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Good luck for tomorrow Farrar! Hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies. .. wishing u both luck!

Farrar is the cramping in the middle or distinctly on one side? I had terrible cramps this positive cycle but had bleeding with my ectopic after i got a bfp at 16dp5dt. Each person and cycle is different and fingers are crossed its all good signs but maybe just call ur nurses just so they can keep an eye on you if ur concerned. Ive heard so many different stmptoms on here and so many good news stories so you cant really tell until bfp. Hope urs is a bfp soon :)


----------



## MissCassie

I think I'm having a chemical... I tested this morning at 10dp5dt it the line is still there just lighter :(

I did another clear blue digital yesterday and it came back 1-2 pregnant.. I'm so confused..


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks hopeful - it is more like a light af now as its red. I'm gutted. The pain was more radiating throuout the entire pelvic area. I did a test today and it was negative at 6dpt so I'm guessing this is af early. Bt is Friday so I guess I'll have to wait it out 
:( I can't ring the clinic on weekends unfortunately because they aren't open. There is an option to speak with dr Stirling but it says if it's a medical emergency and this isn't really an emergency :( I'll wait it out and call in the morning xxx 

Miss cassie maybe just a dodgy test?? Was it only on one test that it is lighter? Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## MissCassie

I think i may have just been panicking lol its not really lighter just the same as yesterday mornings.


----------



## MissCassie

Farrar I'm not sure with the bleeding as I haven't had that.. i've had tones of cramps but haven't bled.


----------



## MissCassie

Should I be worried if my test line isn't as dark as the control line?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Misscassie mine didnt go as dark as the control line till after blood test... :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Have they gotten much darker?


----------



## wantingbubba7

This is my progression ... the darkest one was taken after my blood test.


----------



## MissCassie

Mine are about as dark as your 9dp.. so I dunno I'm losing hope... 
I thunk tomorrow before the test I'll do my last digital.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Dont lose hope ... mine didnt get darker everyday ... and you tested positive later then I did. Keep positive xx if they aren't any lighter it will be ok :)


----------



## MissCassie

I'm just really worried, this is all I want and I feel like it's slipping away from me. Sorry to sound like a negative Nancy all the time..just worried


----------



## wantingbubba7

Dont be sorry .. its very stressful, I was exactly the same and was so worried as mine only really got darker every couple of days towards the end. Its completely normal to worry :) good luck tomorrow !!!! :)


----------



## MissCassie

If tomorrow is day 11 does that mean I'm only 10dp5dt? Probably a really stupid question lol


----------



## MissCassie

And thank you for the reassurance it really does help I've been driving myself nuts!


----------



## wantingbubba7

When was transfer?


----------



## MissCassie

On the 26th august..


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hmmm I get that you are 11dpt today ?? You count day 1 the day after transfer...


----------



## MissCassie

So do I actually.. so tomorrow Will be 12dpt.. I really hope I get some good numbers


----------



## wantingbubba7

I have everything crossed xx let me know how you go :)


----------



## MissCassie

I tested again this morning to check.. and Ir came back negative. I'm so upset and now I'm waiting for my beta test thinking I shouldn't even bother.


----------



## Jillie89

I know exactly what you are feeling Miss Cassie. :( 

Our second transfer ended in an early miscarriage. I got a faint bfp at 7dpt and it got darker til 10dpt (so damn excited). A few days later they just stalled. I went for my beta (feeling horrible about it) and they rang and said congrats on being pregnant. I cried over the phone and said that my beta (54) was way too low for it to be viable if it had been doubling properly and I explained my tests to them. They told me I was paranoid. A few days passed by and I miscarried at work. I rang the clinic and yelled at the poor nurse demanding a repeat beta. It came back at 2. Devastated... but glad it was ending finally like I knew it was anyway.

Silver lining of it all was we could go back straight away for a FET and I knew I could get pregnant. We got a step closer! That next cycle we did gave us our little girl.

I hope your beta either bares great news for you or at least give you some closure. I am thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm so sorry MissCassie :( 
Still go for the beta, will give you some answers and closure. 
xx thinking of you xx


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Thinking of you MissCassie.


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies..

Well its official I have had a chemical.im devastated :( my beta came back at 7! So it started to implant and then stopped..


----------



## Jillie89

So sorry to hear :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm so sorry MissCassie :( how heartbreaking!!! 

Will you go straight back for a FET this month? 

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies, I'm absolutely gutted :( been a crying mess all afternoon. We decided not going to jump straight back into it. We are going to take a couple months break and go on a holiday. I think we need it


----------



## wantingbubba7

You poor thing :( 

Yeah you have to do what is best for you and if that is taking a break and a holiday with your partner then that is what you should do. Will be well deserved. 

I'm always here if you need to chat and for when you want to jump back in. 

Just think when you are ready to come back you have some lovely frosties waiting for you xx 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Farrar_xo

I'm so sorry miss Cassie :( thinking of you xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you for your support its really helped :) it's good to know I can come and chat to you xx

I think a holiday will be just what we need we've never really been on a bug holiday together.

I also want to lose some weight and get healthy. So I can do a transfer in Feb..


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Im so sorry MissCassie :( i hope the break refreshes you to try again soon. Xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar how are you going? xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls I did my bt today and am waiting on results although I'm still lightly bleeding so not holding onto much hope. I just want to know what the next step is as we will only do one more transfer before giving it a break. Not sure I'll make it through another one!! It's been one hell of a ride! I'm going to insist on 2 back next time. Just waiting to see when xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck with your BT farrar x x
I have everything crossed for you! !!


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck Farrar I hope you have great news to tell :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

No good news here ladies - was a negative today. Stopped all meds and will find out tomorrow when we can move on - I am surprisingly ok with it but I think it's because I have had 4 days now to let it sink in. Xx


----------



## MissCassie

Oh no I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Jillie89

So sorry Farrar. Hopefully one of your frosties will be your little miracle in the near future. :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm sorry Farrar :( ... hopefully the next one is the one for you xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, how are you going? Are you feeling better? You were quite sick there for a while.

How did the 28 week sizing scan go? 

I have my 10 week scan tomorrow.... I am so excited as I havent had one in 2 weeks lol I'm hoping we see the baby moving around. I am going to eat a chocolate an hour or so before i go in hehe


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Jillie, how are you going? Are you feeling better? You were quite sick there for a while.
> 
> How did the 28 week sizing scan go?
> 
> I have my 10 week scan tomorrow.... I am so excited as I havent had one in 2 weeks lol I'm hoping we see the baby moving around. I am going to eat a chocolate an hour or so before i go in hehe

All good here now thanks! Scan went well last Friday. He is approx 1171g. Smack bam where he needs to be. My blood tests came back fine too to my surprise lol. My ob is going away for over a month though. Next time I see him I will be 35 weeks! He has ordered scans for 32, 34 weeks while he is away and blood pressure checks up at the ward. Before 32 weeks we get sent to Brisbane for delivery if an problems. After that we are right. At least we have 3 other obs here. Just hope I can bake him ok til at least 35 weeks though when my lovely ob is back. We have a 3d scan on Friday. Pretty excited about that! 

Enjoy your next scan! Bub should be wriggling around at 10 weeks!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hi girlies! I spoke with dr stirling today and he really put me at ease about everything. We have agreed to do another round and he is putting 2 little embies back! Glad we are all on the same page. Start meds tomorrow :) xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, glad bub is measuring well and where he should be :) and must be nice to know that your bloods have come back ok as well, do you feel like you can relax a little bit? 
I noticed the you are having your BP kept an eye on, does yours rise at the later part of pregnancy for you? (sorry I think I've asked you before) 
I am a bit worried about mine so have opted to go for a bigger hospital to be kept an eye on properly.. was going to go for a small hospital in Beaudesert. 
Sounds like you might get to your 35 week goal with the way everything is humming along nicely for you :) :) 
If bub comes before 32 will you go to the Mater? That is where I was told I would go if my BP becomes a problem and bub has to come early... 
Have fun at your 3D scan today :D :D 

Farrar, so glad that Glen is putting you at ease. I love that about him. Such a great Dr, as soon as I met him I liked him. Wow I'm surprised he is allowing 2 but I am happy for you that he is :) :) twins would be an amazing gift :) Are you doing a round this cycle or are you waiting a month or so? Good luck, I will have everything crossed for you. 

MissCassie.... hope you are feeling better xx I've been thinking of you :flower:

As for me had my 10 week ultrasound yesterday and bub is now measuring a day ahead and going strong... saw Bug moving at the start was so amazing to see. Then he stopped haha we tried to wake him but he was like nahhhhh haha. I now have no more scans with Glen.. he's happy with my progress and just wants to meet bub when its born now :D love the clinic, even the nurses were like you better come in and show us when its born haha. Have my NIPT test in 2 weeks.... will be interesting.


----------



## Jillie89

It is funny, even though everything has come back fine so far I still cannot relax. So petrified he will still come early or while my ob is away. I just want to make it to 35 weeks!!! I worked 2 days this week and will be working 3 days next week. I am so tired! So much more than last pregnancy. It will be school holidays, so I won't be working and then I will be on maternity leave... so hanging out for that again!

Yep, BP is being kept a close eye on. Mine is usually fine. But last time at 34 weeks it rose suddenly and I had protein in my urine. A week later I was pre eclamptic and had Amali. So this time, lots of checks. It scares me how fast things can go from fine to not. Maybe that is why I am more anxious this time around.

We will get sent straight to the Mater Mothers in Brissy if anything needs to happen before 32 weeks. Bed rest they can do here, but if baby needs to be born, the smaller special care nursery isn't equipped for bubs under 32 weeks (unless we went over to the public hospital here.... which is a big NO from me.) 

We had our 3D scan this morning. Bub was so stubborn we have to go back for another one in a week to see if we can get some more pics lol. We got a few, but he just wanted to nuzzle into my placenta, have his hands up near his face, feet under his bum and then decided to flip over and put his head face down in my pelvis and refused to move. He definitely looks like a boy compared to Amali's pictures. And for the 5th time confirmation... he still a boy haha.
 



Attached Files:







face.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1









fist.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Sorry for your loss, MissCassie. :( I hope you're doing ok. :(

Farrar, sorry to hear your last cycle was a bust. Best of luck for the next one!

Wantingbubba7, glad your scan went well.

Jillie, oh my goodness! So cute! Hope your tiredness subsides soon. I imagine being pregnant is tiring in itself let alone working and taking care of another baby. I am feeling tired for you!


----------



## Jillie89

It is all so worth it in the end. I truly hope and pray all you wonderful ladies will get to experience it all one day. Years ago I questioned if I would ever be a mum. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I've googled many a times when does the worry go away when pregnant.... haha everyone has said once you give birth then its a whole new set of worries  

I'm scared of that happening to me too.... my BP can rise so quickly. I have my first midwife appt at 12 weeks which is earlier then normal but because I had to go to hospital a couple of weeks ago they are going to keep a close eye on me. Which makes me feel "slightly" better. 

Well I have everything crossed for you that things continue to go along smoothly :) 

Awww cutie, sounds like you've got a stubborn one. Thats good that they allow you to come back and do another scan :D :D


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies,

I am feeling much better, I was a tad bit upset on Wednesday because I had started to bleed so I guess that really sealed the deal.. but I am in a much better place now. Knowing that we are taking a break has definitely made me relax quite alot.

How are all of you going?


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls I have my next transfer Monday!!! So excited, scared, nervous all rolled into one. We are transferring 2 and this will be our last transfer for a while so praying for some sticky little embies!! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Yeah I've googled many a times when does the worry go away when pregnant.... haha everyone has said once you give birth then its a whole new set of worries
> 
> I'm scared of that happening to me too.... my BP can rise so quickly. I have my first midwife appt at 12 weeks which is earlier then normal but because I had to go to hospital a couple of weeks ago they are going to keep a close eye on me. Which makes me feel "slightly" better.
> 
> Well I have everything crossed for you that things continue to go along smoothly :)
> 
> Awww cutie, sounds like you've got a stubborn one. Thats good that they allow you to come back and do another scan :D :D

I can tell you from my experience, as soon as baby arrived I was the most relaxed in my life! Had to pinch myself that the baby we got to cuddle each day was ours and we did not have to give back to anyone.

Have you had much morning sickness or fatigue? 

Frosty was a lot more cooperative yesterday at our 3D scan take 2. Got some lovely face shots. Once again he looks like his daddy, but definitely has a bigger nose than his sister did. We keep looking at the pictures... we can't wait to meet him!



MissCassie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am feeling much better, I was a tad bit upset on Wednesday because I had started to bleed so I guess that really sealed the deal.. but I am in a much better place now. Knowing that we are taking a break has definitely made me relax quite alot.
> 
> How are all of you going?

Glad you are feeling a bit better about it all. Enjoy your break. :hugs:



Farrar_xo said:


> Hey girls I have my next transfer Monday!!! So excited, scared, nervous all rolled into one. We are transferring 2 and this will be our last transfer for a while so praying for some sticky little embies!! Hope everyone is well xx

Not long now til transfer! Yay! Hope it all goes smoothly on Monday. Will be thinking of you :thumbup:


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks Jillie - I'm more nervous this time. I think I was so positive last time and it didn't work so now I'm worried I guess. It will be our last go for a while because we will both need a break so I want it to work so badly! Will keep you posted! How's everything with you? Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Farrar_xo said:


> Thanks Jillie - I'm more nervous this time. I think I was so positive last time and it didn't work so now I'm worried I guess. It will be our last go for a while because we will both need a break so I want it to work so badly! Will keep you posted! How's everything with you? Xx

The more transfers I did the less excited I was and less hopeful. I even remember looking at the pic of my daughter as the embryo about to be put it and thinking 'that one looks a bit dodgy compared to the others they put in and failed'. Showed me embryologists know what they are doing! It was going to be our last one before we got sent for extra testing and have a break too. Hopefully this is the one for you!!! 

I am going ok. Have hit 30 weeks. Final trimester. Tired from lack of sleep at night. Up constantly to pee, leg cramps and being kicked constantly. But would not trade it for anything. Trying to enjoy these last months with my pregnant belly as I will never have this again. Good to be over sickness again... well at least for now! Fingers crossed we can all stay well now.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Oh I hope the sickness stays away! It's funny but I look forward to no sleep and peeing all the time lol I have 2 perfect little frosties on board at the moment. Hoping at least one takes. Our embryologist told us that they had to thaw 3 because one didn't survive the thaw so we are down to 4 in freeze now which is still good but I guess I just didn't think they wouldn't survive so really hoping this works. We will need a break if it doesn't. Going to and from Brisbane starts to take a toll as well. Can't believe you are 30 weeks! Crazy how quick it goes. He will be here before you know it! I totally get what you mean about being less excited. I was so nervous today I felt sick. Please stick little ones!!! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Farrar_xo said:


> Oh I hope the sickness stays away! It's funny but I look forward to no sleep and peeing all the time lol I have 2 perfect little frosties on board at the moment. Hoping at least one takes. Our embryologist told us that they had to thaw 3 because one didn't survive the thaw so we are down to 4 in freeze now which is still good but I guess I just didn't think they wouldn't survive so really hoping this works. We will need a break if it doesn't. Going to and from Brisbane starts to take a toll as well. Can't believe you are 30 weeks! Crazy how quick it goes. He will be here before you know it! I totally get what you mean about being less excited. I was so nervous today I felt sick. Please stick little ones!!! Xx

Crossing everything or you for a BFP! Congrats on being Pupo. Take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## Farrar_xo

How do I attach a photo? I need you guys to look at this test and tell me if I'm going crazy! X


----------



## Farrar_xo

What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantingbubba7

I so see it !!!!!! Yaaaay :)


----------



## Jillie89

Looks pretty positive to me!!!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Omg I'm freaking out! I hope it's real! Im waiting to do another test tomorrow morning and the afternoon is taking forever lol


----------



## Farrar_xo

No denying that one hey! Oh I'm so happy and so scared all rolled into one! Beta on Friday! Hoping for good numbers! Then to wait and see how many took! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats awesome... congratulations! ! Pretty early to have a 1-2 showing... could be 2 in there hehehehehe!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

I think I did a clear blue at 7dpt and it said not pregnant still and so I waited again till either 9 or 10dpt till I got my 1-2 :) 
So excited for you xx 
Enjoy the moment!!!!


----------



## Jillie89

Congrats! Fingers crossed for healthy beta numbers. So far looking good! I think from memory the digis detect 1-2 weeks with hcg from 50.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Oh really!? I got a faint positive at 4dpt at 7pm and then the one I posted was 5dpt and digi is 6dpt. I can't wait to see beta numbers. But I don't know when I'll have a scan? I guess I'll find out how many at the scan appt. oh I just hope they/it has stuck in there nicely. I honestly didn't think I'd be this worried! Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glenn likes to do the first scan at roughly 7 weeks :) I had one at 5+5 though as I had bleeding and he was happy to squish me in between appts at the clinic.... 

Try not to worry and enjoy the moment with your husband :) xx 

Keep me updated with your tests hehe I love to see :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

I'm cramping a little bit this afternoon so I am just hoping nothing is going wrong. I will be taking it easy this afternoon! I'll keep you posted!! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Farrar_xo said:


> Oh really!? I got a faint positive at 4dpt at 7pm and then the one I posted was 5dpt and digi is 6dpt. I can't wait to see beta numbers. But I don't know when I'll have a scan? I guess I'll find out how many at the scan appt. oh I just hope they/it has stuck in there nicely. I honestly didn't think I'd be this worried! Xx

Usually (roughly) this is how the tests calculate the weeks since conception on the clear blue digital:
1-2 weeks hcg 50 -200
2-3 weeks hcg 20 -2000
3+ weeks hcg over 2000

I had cramping too with Amali and this little one. Felt like my body was gearing up for AF. 

Looking forward to more of your tests too :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

The cramping is still there but it doesn't feel the same as af- I feel like it's a dull ache really but it comes and goes. I did another test (crazy lady here) to make myself feel better about the cramps and it is much darker than it was so I felt better - even though I know that doesn't mean things can't go bad but hey what's logic anyway! Here it is. I did this one at 7 after trying to do one at 6 that didn't work because it was dodgy (a digi frer one) which just showed a ? - do you think I could do my beta early? Like Wednesday instead of Friday? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jillie89

My first beta was 10dp5dt and was 415. They wouldn't do it any sooner. All forms were pre filled. Try not to worry. Easier said than done though!


----------



## Farrar_xo

You girls are amazing support!! I can't thank you enough for just sharing your experience and knowledge from your cycles and pregnancies to put me at ease. You're amazing!! I feel better and will just wait until Friday - I think I am worried about Friday because the next one won't be Monday because of the holiday so I'll have to wait 3 days lol stupid I know but I just want reassurance I think. Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar I also had cramping after my first positive but before my blood test... mine was like AF was coming and it was so scary. Still had cramps for a quite a few weeks after as well. 

Try not worry.... as hard as it is !! Try to hang out for your blood test till Friday :)
When you get your positive beta on Friday try not to worry about the next BT, enjoy the long weekend :D


----------



## MommyTTC2

Swimmy yes i havent started taking it yet... dont really understand what its for lol


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Congratulations, Farrar! Hope all goes well for you :D


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks ladies - I have asked to do the beta Wednesday and again Friday and they said I'll still have to do one Tuesday but I'll feel better then I think because we are going to tell my mum and dad and I'd prefer 2 results before we do! Cramps have been around today - little worse than yesterday but they just come and go. I did a frer digi today and it said no! I was so shocked. Couldn't believe how upset I got even though the normal frer was positive :( Wednesday can't come quick enough!! X


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats Farrar :) hope you have a very sticky bean /beans!


----------



## MissCassie

I was wondering the price for a FET privately with glen? As I am wanting to do the fet in February and wanting to transfer my last 2 frosties and I don't think they will allow that through bb. And I would really like to speak to glen and get the best possible treatment.


----------



## Farrar_xo

I think we paid close to $3000 for our fet but I can't remember what Medicare gave us back - haven't looked to be honest but I think we are waiting on a cheque to give to the clinic?? We told him we were doing 2 and he agreed so I'm not sure if that was based on our case alone or what. Ring and ask for an appt. he really is great!


----------



## Jillie89

Wow that is so cheap compared to our clinic for a FET. We paid close to $6000. Whatever we got back was just spent again on any medications for the cycle (synarel spray, progynova, crinone and pessaries for 12 weeks, etc and blood tests). First pregnancy scan even cost us as cycle is considered over after transfer.


----------



## wantingbubba7

From memory mine was about $2000... because I came from a freeze all cycle the FET was slightly cheaper for me :) (I was meant to do a fresh transfer but that got changed right before egg collection). 
Then I spent about $1000 on Crinone alone... so glad that is over and done with lol I have half a box if anyone is looking haha that stuff is worth more then gold I swear. My private health gave me back $20 a box haha 
Jillie ... Life Fertility is a cheaper clinic. Not sure who you went with but we were going to go with QFG originally but we found them just way to expensive and if the first cycle didn't work we wouldn't be able to go again with out loans and things. They still arent as cheap as their website makes out though lol 

Farrar good luck for tomorrows blood test. Have you done anymore tests at home? 

MissCassie how are you going? Glad to see you are still around :)

As for me I am having trouble with my blood pressure still.. the GP seems to think its white coat syndrome because after half hour or so at the clinic it calms back down... .but I have another appt at the hospital today to see what they want to do. Might end up having to wear a BP monitor for 24 hours to see what is going on. Pretty scary :(


----------



## Farrar_xo

Yeah same with ours - we had a fet right after fresh and it was $6000 for the fresh then a further $1000 for the frozen transfer then this transfer was $3000 so I dunno. They are well priced! We looked at QFG as well and they were just way too expensive! I have stopped testing coz it is driving me insane!! Analyzing everything! Beta tomorrow will tell us what is going on anyway. Xx


----------



## Jillie89

We went through Monash IVF here in Rockhampton. The convenience of them being in the same town and their success rates were enough for us to go with them. Fresh cycles were about 12 grand all up for everything (but meds were included in that). Got more back from medicare and private health for fresh cycles. I was spending well over $300 every fortnight for all my crinone and pessaries in my FET cycles. Private cover gave us pretty much nothing back because they only covered in hospital stuff. In the end we were successful so that is all that matters. Just our storage fees to pay them for now. We will keep our embryos til the 5 year mark then decide what we will do with them.


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies for all of your responses it really helps with the planning of the FET. I'm very excited to do this and I'm going to do as much as possible as I can to make sure I have a successful pregnancy, so from now until February I am going to be on a massive diet and try to lose as much weight as I can.

I hope your all doing well :)

And I hope you had an amazing Beta today Farrar.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar how did your blood test go yesterday? :) :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls! Beta done at 9dp5dt and came back at 87! Yay! Repeat tomorrow morning :) so happy! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Hope those numbers double beautifully for you :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great first numbers Farrar... good luck for you next ones today :D cant wait to hear what they are :) :) :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Had my nuchal scan yesterday :) all went really well, everything came back with a nice low risk !! Bub wasn't playing very nicely though haha just wanted to curl up in a ball! 

Heres a little pic of bub xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

How amazing is it to see your bubba wantingbubba!!! So cute. Love seeing yours and jillies scan pics! Waiting on the clinic to get back to me with the second results! Waiting waiting lol xx


----------



## Jillie89

Lovely scan pic Wantingbubba. Glad the results were good news too.

Can't wait to hear your results Farrar. 

I had a 32 week scan today. Frosty is 1800g and measuring right on track. Went for an appt after with another obgyn. He was lovely. Good news is my blood pressure is good and the trace protein in my urine is gone for now!!! Looks like Frosty is going to stay in there for a bit longer thank goodness. Back in 2 weeks for another scan and appt to check it all again.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Brilliant news jillie! My second beta was 250 at 11dp5dt so happy with that!! X


----------



## Jillie89

Great news Farrar! :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great number :) you can relax for the weekend now :D


----------



## Jillie89

32 week baby belly! I feel fat but everyone tells me my bump is tiny.
 



Attached Files:







20150930_165903-2.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Farrar_xo

You don't look fat!!! You look lovely - only 8 weeks to go! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Thank you :) 5.5 weeks maximum left to go for me! Feels like so far away yet so close at the same time. I feel like a waddling duck haha. 

How are you going?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats a cute bump Jillie :) not long to go now !!! :D


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar hope your last betas today were great :) :) :) 

As for me I had to do my first Glucose test this morning fun fun lol all went well though I didnt get sick.... just boring. Fingers crossed all is ok and I dont need to worry until my next one at 28 weeks !!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Lol not long at all jillie! That's so exciting - do you think you are all ready? 
Glad your glucose went well wanting. I dread that! How you feeling besides that?
My 15dp5dt beta was 2000! Not sure what to make of it. I'm just so tired! I don't mind what happens I just can't wait to have a scan and actually see what's going on :)


----------



## Jillie89

Great beta. Feels like such a long wait between bloods and first scan. Hopefully it will go fast for you.

I feel less ready for this bubba than I did for Amali. Had my pre admission interview up at the hospital today so that is one step closer to being prepared. Had a lovely catch up with the nurse who does it and did my pre admission interview last time. It is nice to go up there and they actually remember you and your babies. Asking how they are, etc. 

Starting to get lots of pressure down in the hoohar region and some back pain now lol. He is a strong fella. Painful kicks and rolls especially to my ribs. I am short of breath pretty fast too. The joys of 3rd tri all you ladies will experience in time.


----------



## Farrar_xo

That's lovely that they remember you. It's such a nice touch when you think they would see so many people. Oh maybe he will come earlier than expected if he is pushing down there?? What do you think? 
Glenn rang me today and organized the scan referral. I'm excited!!! Can't wait to see what's going on! I have a questions that's probably TMI but when I use the crinone I get a bit of a sting at times and then the next time I go to the toilet and wipe there is a little bit of old blood? It's only the one time after the application then the rest of the day is fine. I think the crinone irritates my cervix maybe? Anyone else had this? Xx


----------



## Jillie89

He is well and truly pushing down there but still not completely down. Last scan he was so far down though that they could not measure my cervix properly. They had to do an internal to get a better pic. Even if I were to go into labour I would be sent for a c section. He will be coming out via the sun roof! Lol

Crinone irritated my cervix and caused a bit of bleeding. Freaked me out each time but I never had any stinging. 

How long til your first scan?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well :) 

Lots going on with me.. have doctors appts here there and everywhere. Unfortunately I came up positive for gestational diabetes so I am on a whole new diet at the moment. Its not to bad so far, just no soft drink, chocolate, cake or take away etc for the next 6 months :/ and I have to check my blood sugar 4 times a day. So far I am ok to be diet controlled, fingers crossed I dont need insulin later on. My baby will definitely not come after 38 weeks, they will induce me around this time. Its funny though I am 5 foot 8 and 80 kgs so I am not huge and I have hardly had sugar since I've been pregnant, I really didn't think it would come back positive. 
And tomorrow I have an appt at the heart center to be fitted for a 24 hr blood pressure monitor... fingers crossed I come out of that ok  its all very overwhelming for me at the moment. 
And I turned 30 on Wednesday  

I've booked in for a gender scan on the 23rd of this month eeeek cant wait.... I'll be just over 16 weeks then :D :D 

Hope you are all well :) :) :)


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all well :)
> 
> Lots going on with me.. have doctors appts here there and everywhere. Unfortunately I came up positive for gestational diabetes so I am on a whole new diet at the moment. Its not to bad so far, just no soft drink, chocolate, cake or take away etc for the next 6 months :/ and I have to check my blood sugar 4 times a day. So far I am ok to be diet controlled, fingers crossed I dont need insulin later on. My baby will definitely not come after 38 weeks, they will induce me around this time. Its funny though I am 5 foot 8 and 80 kgs so I am not huge and I have hardly had sugar since I've been pregnant, I really didn't think it would come back positive.
> And tomorrow I have an appt at the heart center to be fitted for a 24 hr blood pressure monitor... fingers crossed I come out of that ok  its all very overwhelming for me at the moment.
> And I turned 30 on Wednesday
> 
> I've booked in for a gender scan on the 23rd of this month eeeek cant wait.... I'll be just over 16 weeks then :D :D
> 
> Hope you are all well :) :) :)

Sorry to hear about your GD. Is there a reason they tested you so early? Did they do the 1 hr test or the longer fasting one? Here, we don't do the test til 28 weeks. If we fail the 1hr test, then we have to do the longer fasting one. I refused to do it this time as it made me so sick (as I could not keep in the drink/gave unreliable results due to my gastric sleeve). I had 3 attempts just to do the 1hr test to get a slightly elevated reading and then could not even complete the fasting one to confirm or exclude GD. I am monitoring my sugar levels every few days this pregnancy. So far so good! 

Any feelings on what you are having? I guessed wrong both times! lol


----------



## Farrar_xo

Oh that's no good at all wantingbubba. I actually don't think it has anything to do with weight or the amount of sugar you eat hey. One lady at work who ate so healthy is about a size 6 had GD so I guess it can strike anyone :( sorry you have to go through it but you will be monitored closely which is good. Yay for gender scan day! Can't wait to hear the results. 

Morning / all day sickness had hit me hard this weekend. I am so tired and feel so sick non stop :( work is going to suck tomorrow! I had braces put on last week as well so eating has been hard especially with the morning sickness. Think I took on too much at one time!! Just going to get through until 21st for our scan. I mostly think there is one in there but then this weekend I have felt so shit I was thinking maybe both did take?!? Only a week and bit to find out. Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks girls. 

Nah definitely doesn't have anything to do with weight and diet... but for some reason you trick yourself into thinking you are ok. You never think it could be you. If that makes sense. 

My hospital automatically classes IVF pregnancies as high risk so she wanted me to do the Glucose test now and at 28 weeks. Glad we did it now so I know to watch what I eat and exercise more :) 

Farrar... hope your morning sickness doesn't get too bad. I found that really cold soda water helped me a lot :) 

I have a feeling its a boy :) :) I've done the bicarb test a couple of times and its fizzed haha so I think that is why 
Aww you poor thing with the glucose test :/ I have heard a few people dont get through it easily.. I was fine, maybe that is why I am positive. 
I did the overnight fast, with a fasting blood test then 1 hour and 2 hour blood test. I failed pretty bad. My readings at home arent too bad but I am watching what I eat and walking so that could be helping. 

How are you feeling Jillie?


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Nah definitely doesn't have anything to do with weight and diet... but for some reason you trick yourself into thinking you are ok. You never think it could be you. If that makes sense.
> 
> My hospital automatically classes IVF pregnancies as high risk so she wanted me to do the Glucose test now and at 28 weeks. Glad we did it now so I know to watch what I eat and exercise more :)
> 
> Farrar... hope your morning sickness doesn't get too bad. I found that really cold soda water helped me a lot :)
> 
> I have a feeling its a boy :) :) I've done the bicarb test a couple of times and its fizzed haha so I think that is why
> Aww you poor thing with the glucose test :/ I have heard a few people dont get through it easily.. I was fine, maybe that is why I am positive.
> I did the overnight fast, with a fasting blood test then 1 hour and 2 hour blood test. I failed pretty bad. My readings at home arent too bad but I am watching what I eat and walking so that could be helping.
> 
> How are you feeling Jillie?

You did the longer more accurate test then. I thought I would have it for certain as with PCOS there is a high chance of being insulin resistant. I saw a physician last time and he looked at all my blood glucose results after a week of monitoring and he said there was no way I had GD. Even after my steroid injections my levels stayed normal and apparently they usually send blood levels through the roof! This time they trust me to check my levels myself and if they go up, let them know.

As for me I am doing ok. Just really tired. Pretty much only a month maximum left for me! 12th Nov will most likely be the latest they will take me, so it being the 12th today, that is only a month! We have a heap of my hubby's family arriving later this week. We are getting our maternity photos done early next week and some family photos too. I have a 34 week growth scan and check up Friday. Hopefully it will all be ok. 

Hope your morning sickness eases up Farrar. I was sick til past 20 weeks. I kept spew bags everywhere. And always took green/plain doritos with me anywhere I went. They seemed to really help when I started feeling nauseated. Otherwise speak to your dr and see if you can get a script for zofran. It has helped so many people get through morning sickness so much better.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls I woke this morning at 1am with a massive pain followed by heavy bleeding and passing big clots (sorry TMI) I went to ER and they said it's a threatened miscarriage but honestly I know what's happened. They only say threatened because they don't have any conclusive evidence to say it's a miscarriage without the blood results back and they didn't do an ultrasound so I'm off to my gp now. I'm absolutely gutted :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

Awww Farrar I'm so sorry you are going through this. Go back to Life and get Glen to give you an ultrasound... he will squish you in with no appt, he did for me and he was so supportive and great!! 

Same thing happened to me at 5+6 weeks ~ we saw the yoke sak (no heartbeat yet) we also saw a clot sitting next to the sac which was why I was bleeding.... 

If you went through the Bulk bill side though he might not? 

Hope everything is ok xx I'm here thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey I didn't go through the bulk bill side but I live in Gladstone so it's 5 hours away :( I have an ultrasound at 1:30 so I guess we will get some closure. Heartbreaking to say the least xx


----------



## Jillie89

Hope it is all ok Farrar. Horrible to be going through what you are. Crossing everything for you :hugs:


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey jillie do you mind telling me what you felt with your miscarriage? They haven't confirmed anything yet. My hcg was 3800 but I would have thought it would be much higher now - they said they saw 2 sacs but nothing in them so we are in limbo :(


----------



## Jillie89

My tests stopped getting darker. Hcg levels were low for dates. Then horrible cramps started with bleeding (so bad I was curled up under my desk on the floor in my classroom during lunch). They repeated my beta a few days later and in was down to 10. 

Hope you aren't miscarrying. :( How long ago was your last beta blood test and what were your levels? Have they got a plan for future scans and bloods?


----------



## wantingbubba7

So sorry you are in limbo farrar.. fingers crossed all is ok xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls so I got my results - the ones from the hospital were 10,000 and then 9 hours later were 3800 :( it happened quickly. The ultrasound tech saw 2 empty sacs and the doctor said that with the blood test results and the ultrasound it is consistent with a failed pregnancy. We are absolutely gutted.


----------



## Jillie89

Farrar_xo said:


> Hey girls so I got my results - the ones from the hospital were 10,000 and then 9 hours later were 3800 :( it happened quickly. The ultrasound tech saw 2 empty sacs and the doctor said that with the blood test results and the ultrasound it is consistent with a failed pregnancy. We are absolutely gutted.

This breaks my heart to read. :nope: I am so sorry you have to go through this Farrar. Here if you need to vent. If I could, I would even jump in my car and drive down to Gladdy just to give you a huge hug :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Oh no Farrar I am devastated for you. Life can be so cruel :(


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks girls - I have never felt this level of sadness. It hurts so much. We are trying to stay positive but I am just so incredibly sad. Andrew wants to start again as soon as possible because my body has come so far and we don't want to go backwards but I'm not even sure when we could. This really is the biggest kick in the teeth ever :(


----------



## Farrar_xo

Jillie89 said:


> Farrar_xo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls so I got my results - the ones from the hospital were 10,000 and then 9 hours later were 3800 :( it happened quickly. The ultrasound tech saw 2 empty sacs and the doctor said that with the blood test results and the ultrasound it is consistent with a failed pregnancy. We are absolutely gutted.
> 
> This breaks my heart to read. :nope: I am so sorry you have to go through this Farrar. Here if you need to vent. If I could, I would even jump in my car and drive down to Gladdy just to give you a huge hug :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks jillie - we don't really have anyone here so my mum is coming to visit. Work haven't been overly supportive and I'm not sure they are happy I'm not in this week but I just can't face all the questions and sympathies 
:( everyone knows unfortunately because my boss felt like she needed to tell everyone - so now she told everyone we had a loss and so it's going to be awkward


----------



## wantingbubba7

Awww no I am so sorry Farrar :( so unfair !! Wish you didn't have to go through this :(


----------



## Jillie89

How rude of your workplace. People knew I was doing IVF (I was quite open about our infertility) but staff had no idea on the IVF timeline. A few weeks after I miscarried people asked me how it was going and I told them. I must have hid the pain better than I thought. I made myself go to work just to keep my mind on something else.

Hope you take the time to cry, yell, scream and do whatever you need to, to help heal and prepare for the next part of your journey. After my miscarriage was our rainbow baby. I hope so for you too.


----------



## Jillie89

Miss Cassie - how is the blood pressure going? Had the 24 hour monitor yet?

I had my 34 week check up yesterday. All good to my surprise! BP is 110/75 so in prefect range and no protein in urine. Bub is approx 2.3kg according to scan. Double chin on the scan too lol.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, glad all is coming along nicely with the bub :) sounds like you will go full term with this one... how exciting!! 

My BP came back great as well. Turns out I just have white coat hypertension! My overall average BP is 117/75 and my average day time BP is 121/79 so pretty right on target. I bought a machine to take it at home randomly and so I can get over my stupid fear of the machine haha its so weird as soon as it goes on my arm my pulse increases so I am going to use it all the time and try get over it. Such an odd fear. 

Have a gender scan on Friday woohooo cant wait :D I'll update as soon as I know :D

Oh I sneezed before and it felt like right down low ripped. It hurt soooo much. Is this normal?


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Jillie, glad all is coming along nicely with the bub :) sounds like you will go full term with this one... how exciting!!
> 
> My BP came back great as well. Turns out I just have white coat hypertension! My overall average BP is 117/75 and my average day time BP is 121/79 so pretty right on target. I bought a machine to take it at home randomly and so I can get over my stupid fear of the machine haha its so weird as soon as it goes on my arm my pulse increases so I am going to use it all the time and try get over it. Such an odd fear.
> 
> Have a gender scan on Friday woohooo cant wait :D I'll update as soon as I know :D
> 
> Oh I sneezed before and it felt like right down low ripped. It hurt soooo much. Is this normal?

Glad to hear that your BP is all good! Big relief for you :) Very exciting about your gender scan. Can't wait for your update! I have never experienced anything like you described after sneezing. Just constant pressure down there for me...


----------



## wantingbubba7

How are you going Jillie? Not long now :D :D how exciting!! 

My sister is in labor this morning ~ I'm so excited to meet my little niece. Although I must so if I wasn't expecting myself the visit this afternoon would be soooo hard :(

Gender scan at 2:30 eeeeeeee cant wait!!


----------



## Jillie89

Can't wait to hear your results of your gender scan!

My ob is back. Saw him today. Greeted me with a huge hug. Blood pressure is up high now 135/95 :( They are going to check my urine. If there is protein he will call me this arve with what to do from here. No news and it means I wait til next Friday for growth scan and check up with him again.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow sorry you BP has spiked :( . Glad your normal OB is back though :) Its funny how it can just go from normal and then not... Did you end up finding protein in the urine? Fingers crossed the growth scan goes well :) xx 

Well I am having a little BOY !!! :) :) quite obviously too haha so excited!! 
Meet our little man...


----------



## Jillie89

What a cute little man!!! Congrats!!!

BP spiked suddenly with Amali too. I had a tumble down the stairs yesterday arve and bub isn't moving like usual since. Called my ob who is luckily in his office doing catch up today and am sitting here waiting for him to see me. I feel like such an idiot and nuisance. Hopefully he can tell me today what is going on with my wee from yesterday.


----------



## Jillie89

Blood pressure better today. Bub is fine on scan. No protein in urine. Phew!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glad to hear all is well xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

Congrats on your baby boy wanting!!! That's so great! Xx
Oh jillie so glad you are ok and bub is ok. Xx

Haven't been around much lately. Just working through what we are going to do. Hopefully we can do an FET before Christmas but no plans yet xx


----------



## Jillie89

Thanks Farrar. Hope you are doing ok. 

A little Christmas FET miracle would be lovely for you. 

2013 my hubby got a positive pregnancy test wrapped up for Christmas. We just got in on the last day the clinic was open for our transfer. We had no spare money to exchange gifts or anything that year after paying all our IVF and medical bills. Our families couldn't travel to us either. Our neighbours felt sorry for us not doing anything and insisted we go to their place for breakfast lol. To us it was the best Christmas ever!!!


----------



## Farrar_xo

Aw that's so sweet jillie!! It's the things like that that you remember for ever! Hope you are well - not long now until your little man arrives! Xx 

Wanting how you feeling? Has the diabetes been managed through diet? Hope you're well too! Glen gave me the go ahead for another cycle and now I'm questioning if I'm ready!! But I think it's best to push on rather than hold onto this grief. I'll chat with them tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Great to hear you are going ahead with another cycle Farrar! We felt the same after our mc... do we try again so fast or wait. So glad we kept going! Let us know how you go after your chat with Glen. 

I am so ready for this little man to arrive! Hopefully get his eviction date at my ob appt after my 36 week growth scan tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar so glad you got the go ahead to go again :) I have everything crossed for you and hope you get your Christmas miracle xx 

As for me, going ok. My diabetes is diet controlled at the moment and my OB is happy with how I am going. Just the BP going up every time I have an appt worries them. The hospital has me now as I high risk seeing an OB every fortnight. This actually makes me feel better about everything.

Jillie sounds like you will get to meet your son very soon :) cant wait to see pictures !!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie you might be able to tell :) I had the gender scan done on Friday and was deff confirmed to be a boy. My friend says there is no way to tell until 20 weeks which is why they say to do the morph scan then. 
I have attached 2 pics, it looks like a penis to me ~ what do you think haha


----------



## Jillie89

That is very clear! We could see bits between legs at our 17 week check up ultrasound. I think it is safe to say definitely a boy for you! I would be very surprised if it is different at morph 20 week scan.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I thought definate boy as well once seeing the pictures and the scan lady was so sure within seconds of looking. haha
My friend is just being a debbie downer lol!!


----------



## Jillie89

Frosty's eviction date set for Thursday 12/11/2015! :happydance: Will be 37+6 gestation. My blood pressure and everything was great today. My OBGYN is happy with everything. Back next Thursday for another check up. Lady who did our growth scan today said that she definitely saw boy bits... so confirmed again lol. He is approx 2.7kg as of today. :thumbup:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohoooo Jillie. That is less then 2 week away :) :) 

I'm so excited for you. :D:D


----------



## Jillie89

We are so excited too! Feels like forever away still though lol.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, not much longer now :) how are you feeling ? :) 
Cant wait to hear your announcement !!! 

I am 18 weeks today and barely have a bump yet and I still cant feel bub :( 
Its very scary!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Here is my non progression bump haha


----------



## Jillie89

I can see a tiny bump! You will find one day you will just pop out. Then get towards the end like me and be so over it haha. My back is killing me today and I am far from carrying a huge bump! Have they said where your placenta is sitting? That can sometimes affect when you first feel movements. Try not to worry.

Yep not long now to wait... but time is dragging! We have decided on the name (well pretty sure) and we got our maternity and family photos done the other week. Pretty happy with the ones we have seen so far :) A friend of ours dabbles in photography so she did them for us. Pretty simple but she did ours last time too. 

Off to probably my last ob appt tomorrow morning before next week! Need to finish packing my hospital bag (and hubby's with food and snacks for him while he hangs out at the hospital during my stay lol). Also need to clean the house and make sure we have everything at home sorted.
 



Attached Files:







12177880_10153281771007057_2035224941_n.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6









12179233_10153292544022057_1160820039_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









12188345_10153294021337057_1418000240_n.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I found that I got a little bump around week 14ish and its kinda stayed the same... I just want to feel the bub move soon :D 

Those photos are really nice, what a beautiful little family :) you must feel so blessed getting one of each :D :D 
Cant wait to hear his name!! 

Hope your OB appt went well this morning. 

1 more week woohoooooo so jealous haha 
xx


----------



## MissCassie

So i booked my appointment for the 14th jan with glen :) decided to do thos FET privately im hoping that gives me some better sucsess! And we are going to be asking to transfer my last 2 embies. 

Hope your all doing well!

Wantingb i cant believe your already 18 weeks my goodness thats go insanely quick! April will be here before you know it! 

Julie89 hope your going well in your last week of pregnancy! Bring on the 11th so you can finally meet your little man so excited for you!


----------



## Jillie89

Yay for a plan forward MissCassie!!! 

We are so ready to meet our little man too. Started getting period type pains on and off yesterday. After doing some dr google apparently it is quite normal and the body preparing itself for labour. Labour is not what I want this weekend as my ob isnt on call! Will cross my legs lol. Paid our $500 anesthetic bill today so all medical bills for c section and hospital stay are all paid and done now. Big relief. Hubby has finished work so time for a few last days together as a family of 3.


----------



## Jillie89

Ended up at the hospital at 4am til 9am this morning. Woke up around 2ish with insomnia and noticed Frosty not moving at all. Tried cold drinks, laying in different positions, pushing on my belly. He would not budge for over an hour. Woke up hubby and went to hospital in tears! Thank goodness everything was fine. They monitored me for a while on the trace machine and I saw the on call obgyn. He questioned why I was having a c section on Thursday at around 38 weeks. Ugh! He let me go home and said to come back if any problems. Worst feeling in the world I hope to not have to experience again. Just want our little man to be ok. So hard when everything is out of our control.


----------



## Jillie89

.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh no jillie that must have been so scary ... glad everything was ok though :) 
Rest up and take it easy you'll be meeting him on Thursday woohoooo
I have my morph scan on Thursday :)
When you first felt kicks was it like strong little twitches just below the belly button? I felt it tonight it actually made me jump :)


----------



## Jillie89

Felt like a goldfish flipping and flopping around inside for first movements. 

Morph scan already! Wow time has flown.


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, good luck with your FET in January :) I'm so excited for you. I think Private is definitely the way to go, I think you feel way more looked after compared to feedback I've heard. 

Farrar, have you decided what you are going to do? Will you have a bit of a break or push on with transfer?


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, good luck with your FET in January :) I'm so excited for you. I think Private is definitely the way to go, I think you feel way more looked after compared to feedback I've heard.
> 
> Farrar, have you decided what you are going to do? Will you have a bit of a break or push on with transfer?

I feel ill get more looked after too! Im on the current life fertility patietns page.. and well reading BB stories is horrible like you're just a number. And impersonal and this is one of the biggest/ hardest things to go through and to feel like a number isnt nice.

Although i have had a good experience with the BB side i just want to have the best possible treatment for my Embies to take.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Love the bump pics girls!!! So cute! How exciting that it's almost time Jillie! Scary you were at the hospital but I'm so glad things are ok. Oh wanting how exciting that you are 18 weeks already! That's gone so quick! We have decided to push on so our next transfer is 16/11! We are doing 2 again so keeping our fingers crossed for sticky sticky beans! Yay cassie for getting back into it! Fingers crossed you get a sticky bean this time 

Xox look forward to the next updates girls! Xox


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, yeah I am on that page too and found the feedback is yes it is cheaper but you can tend to feel like a number sometimes. I loved dealing with only Glen so if you go private he will do all of your scans etc before transfer :) he always calmed me down, he is good like that. Especially when I had my bleed early in.
Keep me updated :) :) 

Farrar, so glad you are pushing on with transfer :) that isnt far away woohoooo so excited for you !! Make sure you keep us updated, we're are all here cheering you on. 

Jillie, you only have 2 more sleeps woohoooooooo soooo excited for you. It feels like not that long ago you were showing me your positive tests hehe 

I have an OB appt this morning, one of many for this pregnancy .... fingers crossed my BP is ok lol I am already nervous so who knows. haha 
I tested with my home machine yesterday and it was ok.
I'm actually 19 weeks today going by scans etc and the date the hospital has me officially down for.


----------



## Jillie89

Well this little man likes to keep us on our toes! Back in hospital having contractions every 10-20 min as of 3am this morning. Officially in early labour. My ob has me admitted and on meds to try and keep me in one piece til Thursday. Not going home now without this baby! Can tell you... I am not liking these pains.!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Aww Jillie he's definitely in a rush to meet you by the sounds of it. 

Keep us updated on how you are going! 

Good luck with it all xx 
And hopefully the pains get better soon :)


----------



## Jillie89

Well labour ramped up last night. Even with meds to try and stop it doing so. Had emergency c section this morning!

Introducing Miles Henry. Born 7.40am on 11/11/2015. 6lb 3oz/ 2820g and 46cm long. We are all doing really well. Mummy just very tired.
 



Attached Files:







received_10207798510429653.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantingbubba7

Awww hes absolutely perfect and I love his name xx

Glad you are both doing well :) :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats jillie!!! What a beautiful boy :)


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations Jillie!! Hes absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Thought I'd pop back in... CONGRATS, JILLIE! Miles is a cutie!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, how are you going? Hope you are and Miles are doing well :) Will you be going home soon :D


----------



## wantingbubba7

I had my morphology scan on Thursday and all is looking well. Bub is measuring 1 week ahead and in the 95th percentile eeek. Other then that he is looking like one big healthy boy. 

Here is a pic :) xx


----------



## Jillie89

wantingbubba7 said:


> Jillie, how are you going? Hope you are and Miles are doing well :) Will you be going home soon :D

Hey! We are doing well. Got home yesterday (5 days in hospital which is the norm at our hospital). Good to be home and have hubby here for the next 2 weeks. Finding it tricky to juggle attention between Miles and Amali. Trying to include her in as much as possible but I do feel torn. I spose it is all new right now and we will get used to it all. 

Glad to hear your morph scan went well. Love your 3D pic!
 



Attached Files:







received_10153176206405913.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingbubba7

How are you settling in? Glad you have your husband around for the next couple of weeks :) :) 

I've been feeling the bub kick a lot more now... its very exciting! 
We went and saw my husbands family over the weekend and his sister took some photos of us... I've attached a couple, I really love them.


----------



## wantingbubba7

He looks so tiny in his car seat hehe !!! Just gorgeous :D


----------



## Jillie89

Those pics are lovely. Cute bump too! 

We are settling in ok. He is so different to Amali so I have to stop comparing him to her! He is so big compared to Amali too. He can actually fit in 0000 clothing already! A 00000 suit was too small for him last night haha. 

He is a bit of a lazy feeder. He takes an hour to take his bottle (after refusing my boobs because I have low supply and he can't get enough fast enough). He falls asleep half way through a feed and it is almost impossible to get him to finish the other half. If we give up, he is screaming for food again within the hour. If he takes the whole thing, he lasts 3 hours between feeds. Apart from that he is doing well :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar, im pretty sure you've had transfer again.... wishing you lots of luck xx keep us updated !! Xx


----------



## Farrar_xo

Woah I go away for a week and so much happens!!! Congrats on such a beautiful little bubba Jillie! Miles is just adorable. Things should settle - my god daughter was born a few weeks ago and she struggled a bit with her oldest who is 4 when I came to attending to bub and showing him attention as well but they have settled into a routine so you will too :) 

Gorgeous pics wanting!!! Love the morph pic. So cute! Bet you are feeling more movement as the days go by. Love the pics your sister in law took as well! It's actually some thing I can't wait to do - maternity pics lol 

Well I had my transfer and I am officially 5dp5dt of 2 perfect embryos. One didn't survive the thaw so we have one lonely embryo left in the freeze so I am praying this is the cycle that gives us a bundle / bundles of joy! Time will tell. Absolutely NO testing prior to beta says my husband so I'm trying hard to not think about it. No symptoms really. Tired and some mild cramping but that's it. Beta is 27th so I'll keep my fingers toes and everything else crossed! 

Can't wait to see more updates girls xoxox


----------



## Farrar_xo

Having period like cramps this afternoon which is scary. I know I had them last time and I was pregnant so I know it might not be bad but I had such a messed up day at work today. I cried for over an hour because I had an argument with one of the girls at work who I usually get along with so I'm not sure what's going on! :(


----------



## Hopeful Cat

I have everything crossed for you farrar! Keep calm when possible...its hard i know. I remember the waiting game so clearly. Thinking of you xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Farrar, yay glad you went ahead with transfer :) I have everything crossed for you this cycle :) :) cant wait to hear how your beta goes on Friday !!! 
Cramping is a good thing :D try not to worry too much. 

Keep me updated on how you are going xx 

:flower:


----------



## Jillie89

Everything crossed for you Farrar. Not too much longer to wait til OTD.


----------



## Farrar_xo

Thanks girls - you always cheer me up! Xox


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck today Farrar xx have everything crossed for you !!!! 

Let me know how you go !! :D :D


----------



## MissCassie

Hope you got some great news farrar xx thinking of you x


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hey girls - beta results are in!! We're pregnant! 110 hcg on Friday and I don't know today's result yet. Hoping and praying for a sticky sticky bean/s!! Xox


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Wooohoooo congrats!!!


----------



## Jillie89

Wonderful news Farrar!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo great news :) :)


----------



## Farrar_xo

My hcg didn't rise or drop since Friday :( I'm confused and sad


----------



## Jillie89

What has your clinic said about your hcg levels?


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm so sorry Farrar :( do you have to go for a repeat blood test this week?


----------



## Farrar_xo

Repeat tomorrow morning. It is exactly the same number? Seems so weird it didn't differ by one number - exactly 110 yesterday as it was Friday. This is just another kick in the guts. I won't understand it if we aren't supposed to have kids. It's everything we have ever wanted. Glen was away today so I couldn't speak to him. Just so hard to hear that things didn't move - I thought they must have sent the wrong results back (like sent Friday's ones again) but she says its def Monday's so I don't know :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hmm that does sound so strange that it is exactly the same number.... what are the odds of that actually happening :( Fingers crossed that it was an admin error on Monday and today's numbers are much different!!! I'll be thinking of you lots today x :hugs:


----------



## Jillie89

Only explanation I could think of apart from an error is that your hcg rose then stopped and started dropping by the time of your next blood test and coincidentally it was the same number. 

I am hoping for a lab error or something for you. Thinking of you today and hoping for good news for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Thinking of you Farrar! Really really crossing my fingers tight


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats on the birth of your son Jillie!!! Im a month late lol but better late than never! Hope ur both doing well


----------



## MissCassie

Just coming home from an appointment with Glen! He is so refreshing and actually seems like he cares which is great! I am starting Provera tonight to make me a have a withdrawl bleed as ive been bleeding on and off for about 8 weeks now...becuase my lining was very thick due to pcos.

On a postive note..i will be starting progynova in january while away on holidays so i do another FET when we get back.. im so excited :dance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats great news MissCassie, so glad you've got the ball rolling again and you are excited :) :) 

He really is refreshing, you can walk into his office in any mood and you can guarantee you'll nearly always walk out with a smile on your face if not laughing :)


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> Just coming home from an appointment with Glen! He is so refreshing and actually seems like he cares which is great! I am starting Provera tonight to make me a have a withdrawl bleed as ive been bleeding on and off for about 8 weeks now...becuase my lining was very thick due to pcos.
> 
> On a postive note..i will be starting progynova in january while away on holidays so i do another FET when we get back.. im so excited :dance:

Awesome to hear you have a plan in place for the next FET. You can enjoy Christmas and holidays and start afresh in 2016 :)


----------



## Jillie89

Hopeful Cat said:


> Congrats on the birth of your son Jillie!!! Im a month late lol but better late than never! Hope ur both doing well

Thank you! Can't believe he is 3 weeks already. He is growing so fast. A very relaxed baby too. Cries if he is hungry or has a pain. Apart from that he sleeps well and has some lovely awake time with us.


----------



## Jillie89

How are you going Farrar? Been thinking of you.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Me too xx hope you are ok !! We are all here if you ever want to chat xx


----------



## MissCassie

How are we all ladies? 

Question.. how long were you ladies on Progynova before your scan? I start taking it on the 23rd december and dont have a scan until the 13th jan as i go overseas on the 28th to the 11th.

Im just hoping that my transfer doesnt get cancelled due to my lining being too thick!


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> How are we all ladies?
> 
> Question.. how long were you ladies on Progynova before your scan? I start taking it on the 23rd december and dont have a scan until the 13th jan as i go overseas on the 28th to the 11th.
> 
> Im just hoping that my transfer doesnt get cancelled due to my lining being too thick!

What dosage of progynova are you going to be on? I was on 6mg a day starting on day 1 of my cycle. I had a scan on day 11 (lining was perfect) and then transferred on day 16 looking back at my Frozen embryo transfer schedules.


----------



## wantingbubba7

If I remember correctly I had scan at day 14 and then transfer 5 days later :)


----------



## MissCassie

Ill 2mg and take 3 tablets 2 times a day so 8mg all up which starts next wednesday and when we get back i will have been on it for 3 weeks... i really hope my lining wont be too thick..


----------



## MissCassie

I really hope i can take the progynova overseas with me.. as we are going to America..


----------



## Jillie89

Hopefully you will be fine. Your clinic must think so too if they are getting you to start it and stay on it that long. I would speak to your clinic about it just to make sure if it is worrying you. You want to be able to enjoy your time away without the worry of wondering if your lining will be too thick when you get back.


----------



## MissCassie

Im sure it will be ok, i guess im just freaking myself out lol.. but im sure they would have advised to do the fet in February if they didnt think it would be ok.


----------



## Jillie89

If I don't remember to post this week, I wanted to wish all you lovely ladies a wonderful Christmas and new years. 2015 was very kind to me and I really hope that 2016 will be everyone's year if still waiting for their BFP and little miracles to arrive. Never give up!!!

We braved the shops for a Santa photo... lets just say newborns are a lot easier to leave with Santa for the picture... was quite entertaining for us this year.
 



Attached Files:







received_10153809355084439.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









received_10153809355104439.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









received_10153369156987057.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissCassie

Love the photos :) you have such a cute little family! 

I hope you have a very merry christmas and a fantastic new year xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great photos :) :) 
Hope you have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year also !!! I'm glad 2015 was a very kind year to you xx you have a gorgeous little family.
Cant wait to meet my little miracle in 2016 :D :D


----------



## MissCassie

How are all of you lovely ladies going??


----------



## wantingbubba7

Im great misscassie, have a 28 week scan on monday to check bubs growth and my placenta is ok. Apparently IVF pregnancies my hospital likes to make sure its still coping. 
How are you going? Are you back from your holidays? Your scan is next week isnt it? Good luck xx


----------



## Jillie89

MissCassie said:


> How are all of you lovely ladies going??

Hey Miss Cassie! I see you are close to your next transfer! How was your Christmas/holiday break?

We had a quiet Christmas. Amali had hand foot and mouth (caught from daycare), so was contagious. Made it very tiring looking after her (disinfecting after her every move) and looking after Miles. He is 8 weeks old already! Time is flying.


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Im great misscassie, have a 28 week scan on monday to check bubs growth and my placenta is ok. Apparently IVF pregnancies my hospital likes to make sure its still coping.
> How are you going? Are you back from your holidays? Your scan is next week isnt it? Good luck xx

My gosh 28 weeks already! Thats gone so quickly! Just think before you know it you'll be holding your little boy :)

My scan is on thursday and im hoping that i can do my transfer on saturday and transferring my 2 remaining embies.

And im currently flying back from LA only 12hr and 40 mins to go..


----------



## MissCassie

Jillie89 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> How are all of you lovely ladies going??
> 
> Hey Miss Cassie! I see you are close to your next transfer! How was your Christmas/holiday break?
> 
> We had a quiet Christmas. Amali had hand foot and mouth (caught from daycare), so was contagious. Made it very tiring looking after her (disinfecting after her every move) and looking after Miles. He is 8 weeks old already! Time is flying.Click to expand...

Im hopefully very close to my next transfer ive been on Progynova for the last 3 weeks now so i hope my lining isnt too thick! Buy scan is on thursday. And hopefully transfer on saturday! 

My christmas break was awesome and still on it
Just flying back from LA its been amazing and will not want to go baxk to work on monday..

Poor Amali getting foot and mouth that must have been horrible! Im sure your glad she is doesnt have it anymore. 

My gosh 8 weeks already! That certainly has flown by. How is the little man going?


----------



## Jillie89

Good luck for Thursday Miss Cassie! Make sure you update on how your lining is. Crossing everything you can have your transfer on Saturday :) :thumbup:

Little man is doing well. Started smiling at 6 weeks. He has reflux though the poor baby. As he is formula fed (my boobs never worked properly!) we changed his formula and he seems to be a lot more settled. He has his 2 month check tomorrow at the community health. I am guessing he has cracked 6kg by now. He is getting so big! 

How did your 28w scan go Wantingbubba? 

I watched One born every minute last night (new epsiodes!) and I am so clucky again! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-10 17.05.31 - Copy.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









2016-01-11 14.47.56-2 - Copy.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









2016-01-06 17.32.22 - Copy.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie - good luck at your scan today :) keep us updated xx 
Hopefully you are feeling ok and get over your jet lag nice and quick :) hope you enjoyed your holiday xx 

Jillie your little man has grown so much, I cant believe how fast time has flown. Hmmm clucky hehe think there will ever be talk of another haha?

Had my 28 week scan on Monday and bub is measuring in the 95th percentile and already 1.4kg. So I will be having another scan at 34 weeks and if he is continuing along that pattern (big baby) then we will be getting induced no later then 38 weeks as I want to try for a natural birth if I can. 
The drs think genetics has played a big part though as my hubby is 6foot6 and quite big built... he was also a 9 pound baby. Other then that he is looking nice and healthy :) cant believe I have roughly 10 weeks left eeek


----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie I just read back and my little man is measuring nearly 300g heavier then what yours was at this point... ahhhh that is so much when you are talking a wee little baby... eeek


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you! I am currently waiting to be seen by Glen.. im hoping that my lining is perfect and that we can transfer on saturday maybe.. and ill be pushing for my last 2 to be transferred.. 

My holiday was absolutely amazing! If you both ever get the chance to go to Vegas do it! Its so beautiful there.

1.4kg already! Looks like youll have a nice size bubby! And only 10 weeks to go thats so crazy! Time has certainly flown by..so excited for you :)

Jillie he is gorgeous love his smile! Im glad his reflux is getting better. 
Ive heard with pcos that sometimes you may not be able to breastfeed? 

And i forgot to mention! 

We got engaged in america!! Flying over the Grand Canyon he popped the question!!


----------



## MissCassie

Transferred is all booked in for thursday!! And my 2 embies will be transferred :)


----------



## Jillie89

So glad your scan went well and transfer is booked Miss Cassie! Not long to wait now :D Congrats on your engagement too. How romantic! 

My little man is definitely growing so fast. 6kg now. On the 90th percentile for his weight. I don't bake big babies, but they make up for it on the outside well and truly! 

Glad your scan went well Wantingbubba. Nice big healthy baby in there. At least they are going to keep an eye on his size for you. My SIL went a week over and had a big baby because they never monitored the size of bub. Baby is 4 months old and she is still having issues from the birth! So sounds like you are in good hands.

As for talking about baby number 3... financially we just can't afford it. Only reason in my mind at present that would make me go back is to see my OBGYN again. I miss him so much! Both of us were in tears at my last appointment for my 6 week check up. He even sent me a letter last week to thank me for the card, letter and gift I gave him as a thank you. I built such a great relationship with him, I am so sad I don't get to see him again. 

My fertility nurse said she comes across so many ladies with PCOS and ladies who do fertility treatments that have trouble breastfeeding. She is convinced there is a link. Some people have no problems feeding and I did everything under the sun to help boost my supply and it still didn't work. As long as bub was healthy happy and being fed, it didn't worry me. I didn't have children just to breastfeed. I can honestly say I prefer bottle feeding so much even though it is more work with bottles and more expensive.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

So good to hear evrybody is doing so well! 

Congrats MissCassie and goodluck with your transfer!

Im almost 27 weeks and have the glucose test tomorrow. Definately had a little bit of a shock yesterday at how far we've come! haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yay for your transfer Misscassie x :D :D 
And congratulations on getting engaged!! How exciting!! 

Thanks Jillie. Its still very nerve racking that he is so big. I'm glad the hospital wont let me go over 38 weeks. Otherwise I think I might have 10 pound baby or even bigger eeek 

Thats so nice you formed such a great bond with your OB.... :) 
2 is still a great number and having 1 of each is just such a blessing too :flower: 

I'm hoping I can breastfeed but if I cant then that will be ok. I have no signs of anything happening there yet haha a lot of the girls on my April due group forum are already "leaking".


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck today MissCassie x thinking of you! !!


----------



## MissCassie

PUPO!! 2 beauitful embies :) left is assisted hatching looks like its starting to hatch! And the right Fullly hatched by itself! Let the 2WW begin :)

https://s24.postimg.org/sbdww7ilt/20160121_142606.jpg


----------



## Jillie89

What beautiful looking blasts! Crossing everything they are super sticky. :hugs: Are you going to test early or wait til bloods?


----------



## MissCassie

Ill be testiny early going to try my luck on tuesdsy Australia day. Id be 5dp sooo hopefully i get to see those beautiful lines


----------



## Jillie89

I hope you do too!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great looking blasts MissCassie... lets pray they are sticky ones!!! 
I have everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you over the coming days :) :) 

Good luck xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) im hoping they are both very sticky ones! Although twins does scare me... especially for my first baby lol


----------



## wantingbubba7

How are you feeling misscassie? 2 more days till test day :D yaaay!!


----------



## MissCassie

Im feeling ok.. i keep getting cramps and twinges and my boobs are so sore! I did a test this morning naughty i know and it was a bfn lol i knew it would be.. im hoping that on aus day it turns into a bfp!

Do you think it would be better for me to test in the afternoon Since i had my transfer at 2:30pm?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hopefully all good signs :) 
I tested darker in the afternoons so might be better for you to... but I would wait until at least tomorrow afternoon, today is definitely too early. Even tomorrow is early. I tested BFN on 4dpt and got my BFP on 5dpt. Good luck, keep me updated x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Did you test today cassie? :) :)


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Did you test today cassie? :) :)

I did and bfn! Although i think something may have been starting to catch my eye.. im going to retest tomorrow afternoon and then if its still bfn then wait a couple more days


----------



## MissCassie

Actually ive spent about 5 mins evaluating the test and well im fairly certain there is a super squinter! And if you out it to the side in the light there is a line indent.. so maybe i will get my bfp tomorrow


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh I hope so ~ fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jillie89

Can't wait to hear your results from today's test.

I remember testing at 4dpt and thinking I saw a line. Told myself no then got it back out of the bin and studying it and shoved it in my husbands face asking him. He just said, no line, not jumping out at me so not believing you. Next day he believed me with a new test!


----------



## MissCassie

I knew there was a line turning up :)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/wvBt8F.jpg


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohoooo nice line misscassie xx congratulations! ! Stick bubbas stick xx sooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) i am trying not to get too excited just yet but its hard haha. 

How are you going? I bet you have a nice big lovely bump! You must be getting excited only 9 weeks to go!


----------



## Jillie89

Yay! Definitely see that second line there!


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) now the wait to see them gey darker! I wonder how many are sticking... 2 really does scare me lol 

Having said that i will be more than happy if they both stick and im sure i would be fine and i know i would get lots of support from my partner and his family


----------



## MissCassie

So i was looking at all tests that ive done over the last couple days and the one from 3dpt5dt there is actually a faint line! So maybe that means both have implanted? I know i had a clump of pink crinone come out that day.. sorry tmi.

Im very curious to see whats happening in there


----------



## MissCassie

Grow babies grow 6dp5dt 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/CWu9On.jpg


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yay misscassie!! Its going to stump you how many have stuck until your first scan hehehe. I think Glen will do it about 7ish weeks. So happy for you :) Will you keep testing? I think i tested everyday until first beta hehe


----------



## wantingbubba7

3dp5dt is very early for a bfp so very well could be 2!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yes slowly getting a bump.... ill post a photo soon. My photographer sent me a sneak peak of my maternity shoot on the weekend. 30 weeks today woohooo 8 weeks left !!!


----------



## Jillie89

Beautiful lines Miss Cassie! I am keen to know if it is 1 or 2 babies as well! As long as you and your baby/s are all healthy that is all that matters :) 

Wow wantingbubba. Not too much longer to wait to meet your bubba. Bet you are busy getting organised.

I dreamt the other night I was pregnant again... woke up in a sweat! Would be the best and worst thing for us lol. Have already started selling things! Still waiting for the witch to arrive again. Stopped breast feeding at 5 weeks, 6 weeks on and still nothing.


----------



## wantingbubba7




----------



## wantingbubba7

Jillie, trying to get organised but we decided the whole house needs carpet which isnt getting laid until the 6th Feb so I haven't set up the nursery yet. Not fun for a 30 week pregnant lady .... haha I want to start nesting and its hard without his room ready. 
Otherwise I have all the things we need so far for him... car seat, pram etc! 
Cant wait!! Getting so excited now. 

Oh wow imagine that Jillie, a natural surprise pregnancy :hugs::winkwink:
I have heard of this many times after IVF. I'm sure its just your body getting things back to normal for you :) xx will you test to be sure?


----------



## Jillie89

That is a gorgeous picture. Looking great. (Jealous of your legs!) 

You sound pretty organized to me. The room wont take much to get together if you have everything. After we have family leave after a visit early feb I have to organise and set up the spare room as A's new bedroom. Then convert the nursery back ready for M to move in. I will feel better when they are in their set bedrooms. M is so noisy in his sleep. He grunts, farts and makes so many noises so I am not sleeping well with him next to me. Hopefully he will cut his one mid night feed and be speeping through soon! So far he is following his sisters pattern of sleep and feeds she did at the same age.

Nope no testing for me! I would know if I were pregnant... I think lol. Still on my multivitamins and not drinking (never did before anyway) so if by a miracle I was, I wouldn't be harming baby. With my PCOS I had long cycles and never ovulated so I am guessing it is going back to its old ways.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Jillie. 
Oh good :) glad I sound organised. I'm on an April due group forum and all the girls are posting their completed nurseries and I'm all like awww I'll have mine done soon haha 

Haha M sounds funny... But yes I think in their own rooms things will feel less hectic maybe? And you can get a better nights sleep. How long till he cuts out his midnight feed do you think? Wow then you will have 2 babies sleeping through... well done mumma. x 

Good way to be Jillie :D if it does happen then you are healthy and can wait to find out :) if not then you already have your beautiful family. :cloud9: 

Glad all sounds well on your home front :) :)


----------



## Jillie89

He is 11 weeks today! A slept through at 13 weeks. We moved her into the room by herself at 12 weeks. I packed up all of M's 000 clothing today. He is busting out of them. Not a little baby anymore already. He babbles, smiles and tries to touch his toys now. Even rolled belly to back the other day. They grow and change so fast. 

I am 99.9% sure I am not pregnant. The amount hubby and I have managed to even do any baby making since M is almost 0 lol. We prefer to sleep!


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> View attachment 925052

Love this! Such a beautiful photo :)
Im sure the rest of your shoot will be amazong too!!


----------



## MissCassie

Some more line porn! Its def startiing to get darker. Top is from this morning, middle is just now and the digi is from when i got home from work.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/U0AwVP.jpg


----------



## Jillie89

Best porn ever!!! Lol. Great progression.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great progression! !! So could be 2 :D


----------



## MissCassie

Jillie89 said:


> Best porn ever!!! Lol. Great progression.

Lol in turning into an addict lol looking at these tests will never get old thats for sure..


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Great progression! !! So could be 2 :D

Im begining to think the same thing.. i have super sore boobs, acid reflux and if i dont eat i feel sick.. lol


----------



## wantingbubba7

Did you test today MissCassie? :D


----------



## MissCassie

Yep! But it was in the morning and i only had a about 4 hours sleep.. it looks the same as last nights... but im still happy with it.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/912/1gbjVE.jpg


----------



## Jillie89

I get goosebumps whenever I look at positive preg tests... makes me want to poas again (even though I will be back to the land of BFNs) haha.


----------



## MissCassie

Its really cool! Lol this is the 2nd time ive ever seen those lines! So i could stare at them all day lol its terrible ive turned into an addict.


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie I just looked back at my tests for the same time as you as I remembered mine didn't change much either.... 
Well yours are so much darker then mine were :D :D :D 
I think mine were as dark as yours around 9-10dpt.... 
Tests never get old, I love seeing your tests everyday hehe 

See my tests!! hehe


----------



## Jillie89

I had to go back and look at mine too! These were the tests from my little Miss A where they thought I was having ID twins with my high HCG levels.
 



Attached Files:







test progressions.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow jillie they are so dark... no wonder you thought twins haha... mine werent that dark for a while.


----------



## wantingbubba7

What were your HCG levels?


----------



## Jillie89

Miss A
First Blood Test  14dp5dt  2240 (4w5d) - usually tested at 10pt but it fell across Christmas time.
Second Blood Test  21dp5dt  16300 (5w5d)
Third Blood Test  28dp5dt  77600 (6w5d)

Mr M
First Blood Test 10dp5dt - 415 (4w1d)
Second Blood Test  14dp5dt - 1660 (4w5d)
Third Blood Test 21dp5dt - 15600 (5w5d)

Our clinic likes to do 3 blood tests before scan to confirm viability.


----------



## MissCassie

Hehe love seeing your tests girls :)

Your lines are so dark jillie! Makes me feel less on edge about twins haha

It amazes me the difference is all our tests! Its crazy how everyone differs


----------



## MissCassie

Morning lovelies!! 

Line progression porn this morning. 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/kqiXux.jpg


https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/907/ZunEYO.jpg


----------



## Jillie89

Yay!!! Def darker today! When is blood test?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Looking great Cassie !!!


----------



## MissCassie

Blood test is on monday so i should know my numbers by miday :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Not long till BT day cassie :) cant wait to hear your numbers. Hope you are feeling ok!!! xx


----------



## MissCassie

Im quite curious as to what the number will be! As my test are very dark now and i wonder how many are in there haha


----------



## MissCassie

And the line is so much darker then yesterday!! So my numbers must be doubling just fine

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/922/av91d1.jpg


----------



## Jillie89

Lovely and dark lines.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow thats so dark misscassie. I think you've got a sticky baby in there whether it be one or two xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

BT tomorrow! !!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaay


----------



## MissCassie

Im very excited for my BT tomorrow!! Ah probably going to have a terrible sleep as ill be too excited! 

My test line is now darker than the controll line!


----------



## wantingbubba7

That is awesome!!! Wow that is so early to be darker then the control line.
Have you done another digi one? Sounds like it will say 2-3 by now :D 

Was just looking my 10dpt one and it was still so light hehe mine never got darker then the control line, I stopped testing on FRERs after my BT. Must be so exciting. So happy for you.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Here are mine, they stayed so light.


----------



## MissCassie

Your 11dp looks very dark :) also you still had great progression and they werent that light.

Its not too much darker than the control line but.. you can see its darker
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/923/zZEBY0.jpg


----------



## MissCassie

You were correct i got 2-3 this morning although i probably would have had it q couple days ago.
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/924/3uVI7J.jpg


----------



## wantingbubba7

Your lines look great !! Good luck today. Can't wait to hear your results :D my personal guess is going to be over 500 but closer to the 1000s hehe 
Xxx


----------



## MissCassie

im guess it will be around 600-800 maybe.. could but probably wrong lol 
I'm very Excited/nervous lol


----------



## Jillie89

Cant wait to hear your blood test results!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissCassie

First Beta is 227! so not too high but still good :)

i still think there could be 2 in there!


----------



## Jillie89

Could be 1 or 2. Mine were 415 at 10dp5dt and it was just one. Scan will tell you for sure! Great numbers though. Yay! Congrats again!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo not bad MissCassie :) :) :) Congrats that is a great first beta. 
You'll just have to wait till your first scan to find out hehe !! Cant wait to know :D

Is your next beta on Wednesday?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Mine was 132 at same time :) 
Another girl I am friends with that did IVF got over 1000 at same time 11dp5dt. She is pregnant with one.... I thought for sure she had identical babies as she only transferred one egg hehe 
Just goes to show you never know with betas. 

xx


----------



## MissCassie

well weather it be 1 or 2 I am so excited! and happy i could cry its ridiculous haha finally :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

The fact you have a feeling its 2 could very well be ... I just had a feeling the whole time I was having a boy and everyone was like no no no its a girl.. I think a mum just gets that gut instinct sometimes :D :D

Sooooooo happy for you Cassie its amazing news :happydance:... you should cry haha I know I did... even though I new I was pregnant just hearing the beta number made me cry hahaha 

The next couple of weeks will believe it or not go quite fast... :) :) if I remember correctly it did for me. 
Because you changed from BB, all your scans will be done at the clinic now. I think it was $180 each scan but we got back over $150 straight away from Medicare. I think I had 4 scans before they finally let me go at 10 weeks hehe. I think Glen enjoys seeing the bubs grow.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck for your second BT tomorrow :) Im assuming you are having one anyway hehe 

x


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> The fact you have a feeling its 2 could very well be ... I just had a feeling the whole time I was having a boy and everyone was like no no no its a girl.. I think a mum just gets that gut instinct sometimes :D :D
> 
> Sooooooo happy for you Cassie its amazing news :happydance:... you should cry haha I know I did... even though I new I was pregnant just hearing the beta number made me cry hahaha
> 
> The next couple of weeks will believe it or not go quite fast... :) :) if I remember correctly it did for me.
> Because you changed from BB, all your scans will be done at the clinic now. I think it was $180 each scan but we got back over $150 straight away from Medicare. I think I had 4 scans before they finally let me go at 10 weeks hehe. I think Glen enjoys seeing the bubs grow.

I reckon i will have a boy first, id love a girl but ny feelings are its going to be a boy! My fiancé will be stoked if its a boy. He keeps saying boy too so maybe he will get what he wants maybe even 2 of them haha


They told me the results i was like thats so good!! And i already knew just blood test helped reasure me lol the nurse was like thats cheating veru naughty lol 

This week already is going fast and im excited to see what tomorrow brings and what my number will be! Like so excited best ever!! 

Im dying to see my bean/beans on a scan! I know i will cry then thats for sure. Oh god it will ge so good. Been waiting 4.5 years for this.

It will be sad to say good bye to glen and the nurses they are all so lovely.


----------



## wantingbubba7

You could get one of each :D one of my friends just had one of each :) :) I think that would be so cool. Will you find out what you are having as soon as you can? 

Haha that is so funny she said you were cheating haha I'm pretty sure that everyone I know tests before the HCG test!! I pretended like I only tested that morning when they rang me with my results. :winkwink:

Yeah it was sad saying goodbye, I will be taking bub in once he is born to say hello to everyone again and show him off. They will ask you to do the same once you leave the clinic :) 

Good luck tomorrow and cant wait to hear what your numbers are again x


----------



## MissCassie

Id say my numbers have risen quite nicely! As my test line is so much darker than the control...

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/923/SxAHks.jpg

I reckon in the 400-500 today :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Looks good to me :D


----------



## MissCassie

Well my beta is 516 at 13dp5dt:)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo that is awesome MissCassie, perfect doubling time!!!
Do you do another test now or have they booked you in for a scan date?

Congratulations !!!!! 
xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) glen was very happy with it. 

My scan is the 18th of feb.. thats going to drag so so badly lol. And then i have scans weekly! As ive had a misscariage at 10 weeks before.

So id say there is only one in there. Haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

That is awesome he is happy with it, its always nice to hear that from the dr himself. He gave me a third test as I think he was nervous with my numbers :wacko: they were doubling but realllly slow and started quite low. Did he ring with your results? I always had the girls ring me. And they always took forever :wacko:

I'm going to say 1 as well but you honestly cant tell with hcg numbers :) 
You'll just have to sit tight until the 18th hehe... it'll come around so fast!!
Thats pretty exciting you will be getting a scan weekly after that though :D :D .. its so reassuring at the start when you cant feel them yet. 

Keep popping in with updates on how bub/s are going :D


----------



## Jillie89

Great numbers! :thumbup: Will be waiting to hear more updates from you. Exciting times ahead :happydance: 

Hubby made me POAS today as I am still waiting for the witch to come back and he is panicking... back to land of BFNs! Was a bit sad seeing only the 1 line again, but a relief too. We just did our budget up.... we are going backwards fast just paying for mortgage, daycare and other usual bills... and we don't even have the stress of IVF now :cry: I really need to be back at work full time but just can't do it.


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> That is awesome he is happy with it, its always nice to hear that from the dr himself. He gave me a third test as I think he was nervous with my numbers :wacko: they were doubling but realllly slow and started quite low. Did he ring with your results? I always had the girls ring me. And they always took forever :wacko:
> 
> I'm going to say 1 as well but you honestly cant tell with hcg numbers :)
> You'll just have to sit tight until the 18th hehe... it'll come around so fast!!
> Thats pretty exciting you will be getting a scan weekly after that though :D :D .. its so reassuring at the start when you cant feel them yet.
> 
> Keep popping in with updates on how bub/s are going :D

I had the girls ring me too and well they take forever.. i go and get my tests done at 6:30 in the morning so they should have the results by 1pm! and yesterday i got it by 3:30 lol just before we were about to see glen.. he gave me another test to do tomorrow as well i think he does that with all the girls. he said my number should be around 1000 tomorrow.. so exciting im going to have to by a frer or a digi tonight so that i can do a test before the blood test lol to reasure myself everything is ok.. and well i like to see them because i am a bit of POAS Addict :blush:

I'll keep you guys updated :) 

Maybe we could create a group on fb so we can all keep incontact?



Jillie89 said:


> Great numbers! :thumbup: Will be waiting to hear more updates from you. Exciting times ahead :happydance:
> 
> Hubby made me POAS today as I am still waiting for the witch to come back and he is panicking... back to land of BFNs! Was a bit sad seeing only the 1 line again, but a relief too. We just did our budget up.... we are going backwards fast just paying for mortgage, daycare and other usual bills... and we don't even have the stress of IVF now :cry: I really need to be back at work full time but just can't do it.

Thank you i am hoping that the numbers keep going up nicely! glen reckons it will be at 1000 or around it tomorrow when i do my nexc test.

Can't wait to be sharing my updates and scans with you guys will be great and once i finally get to my scan i bet i will be on :cloud9:

oh the joys of POAS and seeing a BFN it really sucks even tho it was a releif to you guys it still sucks. 

I'm sure you guys will get back on your feet in no time :) would be very upsetting going back to work full time! i wont want to do it :nope:


----------



## Jillie89

I would be keen on a fb group! Love hearing all the updates from you ladies :)


----------



## MissCassie

Cool i'll create a closed group tonight :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Cool, I"ll be apart of the Facebook group :) will be a bit more private then BnB :) :) and we can put our proper names there and stuff!! 

Haha MissCassie you were like me I was there at 6:30 as well, I thought the earlier I'd go the sooner they would ring. The latest call I had once was 4:30pm .... little did the nurse know earlier that afternoon I'd had my follow up with Glen and he'd already given me the results. Even though the nurses know we are dying to know they dont care to call faster haha
Its so hard not to keep buying tests even though you know its all ok .. I say go for it!! Enjoy the moment. I know I did. I still haven't parted with any of my tests... they are all stacked my in Clear Blue box still :) 

Jillie, I completely understand. Bills suck... especially the mortgage, its like the biggest bill that comes in each month that basically sucks all the money away :( I quit working to do IVF so we've been on one income for quite some time. And now that its worked I cant go back to work haha catch 22 in a way. Wish working wasn't a necessity sometimes for mums. Its not fair :( ... my husband is so good with me though, never made me feel like I'm not bringing in an income which is nice. 
Sorry about your BFN ~ even though it was relief, still would get that pit filling I guess of seeing that one line :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

AND my photographer still hasn't sent me my photos :( I'm dying to see that they look ok haha

Had a hospital appt on Tuesday and my BP was up again (first test 120/95) so I had to do a blood and urine sample for Pre E... then I said "Bug" had gone quiet the last 24 hrs so I had to do a CTG (i think thats what it was) which turned out great - she said he sounds perfect for his gestation. But for a baby that has been head down the whole way, he's now decided to turn breech. Hopefully he turns around :wacko: 
Anyway a quick midwife appt turned into a 3 hour hospital appt :( best I get used to it now as I'm getting to the pointy end of pregnancy eeeek and I guess they want to make sure bug and I are ok.
Ooo and my growth scan got moved forward to next Friday (33 weeks) ... wonder how big he is now!!! Love seeing him ... never gets old! :happydance: Oh and when I left the hospital my BP was down to 125/70 :) But now I have to go to the Maternity Assessment Unit on Friday for a BP check up :( ehhhhh 

Sorry for my essay... needed a rant :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Nope sorry my scan is being done at 32 weeks :)


----------



## Jillie89

Feels like you live at the hospitals and drs towards the end of pregnancy. Feels like a second home! Hope bubby turns back the right way for you.


----------



## MissCassie

So i poas to ease my mind... before i normally get af a muscle in my bacl gets extremely inflamed and very very sore.. well today that very same msucle got very very sore :( but i poas and the line was as dark as yesterday and still stealijf the ink from the control line so it made me feel abut better.

I really hope my numbers have doubled again

Stupid body freaking me out! 

Sorry your bp went up! Must be very sacry especially having to do tests for Pre E! And im glad it went back down for you :)

Need a name for the fb group im not great with names lol


----------



## Jillie89

That must be an awful feeling. Stay positive!

As for a name... no idea either! Can you change the name once you have created it? If so, it could have a teml name til we think of something else.


----------



## MissCassie

So i made a group :) 

Its called BnB Aussie Girls 

It can be changed later i just couldnt think of another group name lol im hopeless so join and idd add you :)

Or you can just add me my profile is

www.facebook.com/Misscassie1


----------



## Farrar_xo

Hello girls! I have thoroughly enjoyed catching up on everything!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS miss cassie!!! So glad things are going well for you! I've missed chatting to you girls but in all honesty that last chemical sent me into a funk and I just took myself away from anything and everything baby related. I had completely forgotten about trying (pushed it out of my head more like it!) until yesterday when some beautiful 9month old b/g twins came into the surgery I work at and I fell in love so I've decided to try again. I'm nervous. Not sure I can handle it which is why I jumped back on and saw all your lovely success stories, and remember how supportive this group is so I'm hoping this time we might have some luck! Xoxox


----------

